# Looking for buddies who also have unpredictable cycles....



## Eternity

Anyone else out there who has very irregular periods?

Mine are all over the place, and it's so frustrating. I'm not in a position to be able to afford ovulation testing kits and though I know what day of my cycle I'm on, I have no idea when I will O, so just lots of BD at least every other day, sometimes more, for 1-2 weeks.

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm in the exact same boat. My cycles are any where from 4 weeks to 6 weeks and I've had an 8 week in there too. With them being so irregular I dont want to buy opk's cuz i feel like i would be wasting most of them not knowing even a general time to use them. And I get up at different times everyday so I can't temp either. So our BDing schedule is alot like yours. But hopefully will be getting some answers here soon. Going to the dr. next week to start some tests.


----------



## Eternity

Hey Mattsgirl, I am soooo relieved to know I'm not the only one! 
I would guess my average cycle is 28-32 days, but can be anywhere between 26 and 34 days, and I've even had a 24day cycle and a couple of 36/37s! So darn frustrating!
It puts my day of O anywhere in a week or so :rolleyes:

How long have you been ttc? I have my FXed for you. 

We can buddy up and support each other in what I like to call the 'enthusiastic approach' (just lots of BDing lol). If we're lucky we may get to be bump buddies too FXed


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay so glad to have a buddy again. Every time I get one they get their bfp within a couple weeks (good thing for you I guess :thumbup: ) we've been ttc for 14 cycles as of Wednesday. I have now clue as to when I o there's a two week window where I could be. But going to the dr next week hopefully to get some answers and make sure I am ovulating. But hopefully we will be bump buddies very soon.


----------



## pola17

:hi: May I join???! I have PCOS, so my cycles can go from 32 days to 60 days! LOL!

This cycle I took clomid, tho!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi welcome. Long cycles are incredibly frustrating. How long have you been ttc.


----------



## pola17

yes, they are nerve wrecking!!! Ive been TTC for about 1 year and 3 months... stupid PCOS makes my trying difficult, but with Clomid I ovulated on CD15!!!!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Wow thats really good. I hope they can figure out whats wrong with me and are able to fix it and won't cost to much or take too long.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I hope the clomid works for you and it wont take too long.


----------



## pola17

thank you! how long have you been TTC??? Are you getting checked by a doctor??

I was diagnosed with PCOS a year ago, but recently got clomid prescribed!! :)


----------



## Eternity

Hi pola! Yay another buddy!!

Hope the clomid helps you conceive soon pola, very promising if it's starting to help with ovulation in your first cycle of taking it - FXed!!!

Mattsgirl, what methods are you using? Hope you get the answers you need when you see dr.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: thank you! that means a lot to me! Im 11DPO and quite nervous!!! For some reason I feel I didnt made it this cycle, but ovulating on CD15 it is indeed a huge step for me!

Im having lots of symptoms that Ive never had before, but I read thats a side effect of clomid on the 2ww! But also, I have a feeling Im not pregnant!


This long and unpredictable cycles are so much like a pain in the butt! But I hope because this sunday is mother´s day we all get some luck! ;)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Right now not doing anything really. Checking cp and cm and then just lots of Bding. With the way my cycles are I'm not sure how effective opks would be. I also I get up at different times everyday so temping is not really an option unfortunatly. But maybe once I get answers from the doctor I can start opks or temping. Just want to make sure its worth the effort.

Pola, we've been ttc for almost 13 months but just started cycle 14 on Wednesday. Don't give up yet you still have a great chance of getting a bfp


----------



## Mattsgirl

Eternity where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## pola17

:hugs: thank you!

Ive read wonders about OPKs, but here they are way too expensive in Ecuador, so I just go by my CM... as long as it is EWCM then it means things are looking awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Mattsgirl, I'm CD14 and should be Oing somewhere between tomorrow and 17th (roughly lol) so am currently BDing alot lol


----------



## NellandZack

Hi Ladies! I am new to the site. I'm having trouble TTC. My cycles have been every from 28 days to 38 days. Since my husband joined the navy it got all messed up! Im starting to level out between 32 and 34 days the past couple of months, but no sure when I ovulate. My twin sister had the same problem and had to be put on Clomid in which she got pregnant the second round of it! I may have to go the Clomid route if I don't get my cycles figure out soon.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay for oing in the next couple days!! I would probably try opks at least for a couple months but dh thinks we should just relax and it will happen. But I can't do tht. I need to feel like I'm doing something besides bding of course. I've heard good things about clomidtoo. So hopefully it'll work for you guys to. Sorry about bad spelling using my phone.


----------



## Eternity

Hi neilandzack, welcome :hug:

AFM felt a Quick but sharp twinge low down on my right side this morning, so FXed that it was O!! Will definitely be BDing tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## NellandZack

Eternity said:


> Hi neilandzack, welcome :hug:
> 
> AFM felt a Quick but sharp twinge low down on my right side this morning, so FXed that it was O!! Will definitely be BDing tonight :thumbsup:

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## Eternity

Welcome Insert! We are all in the same boat here, so welcome aboard!! :hugs:
Where abouts in your cycle are you at the mo?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi insert welcome. As eternity said we're all in the same boat almost exactly.. its incredibly frustrating but together we'll get through this and hopefully be holding our precious babies soon.


----------



## pola17

Hi gals! how is it doing???

On the TTC field is not looking bright for me! Since yesterday I stopped getting cramps! AF should be here in 2 days, but Im afraid I would end up having medication to force it, like the last 2 cycles! :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Don't give up yet!! Theres still hope. (As much I hate it when people say it to me) Your not out until the witch shows...or the doctors tell you.
AFM af finally cleared out. I was supposed to be making my dr.'s appointment today but I just txted dh to make sure he was still ok with it and he's like "can we talk about it when i get home. I don't want to talk about it over txt." (he doesn't get home til after six so i wont be making that appointment today) It should have just been a "yes". Now I have a feeling that I'm gonna have to convince him all over again. I really hope not cuz when we go into a conversation like that it usually ends up with him wanting to wait another cycle or a couple months or not at all that its going to happen when its supposed to. I didn't think that this would be such a big deal. Its not like I'm asking to do something crazy that should be taken under careful consideration. I'm just asking to have blood drawn and an ultra sound. And its barely going to cost us anything. I love him to death and he's been extremely supportive but sometimes I just don't understand him.

Hope you all have a wonderful day today. I'm going to spend most of my day outside in the beautiful 80 degree weather. (Which we barely every get in Washington)


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl, BEEN THERE!!!! 
It was soooo hard to convince DH to make the appointments and see whats going on! I dont get why men can be like this sometimes! =p
Whenever I would get a BFN, DH would want to stop TTC... at moments I think men are too sensitive on the topic, but dont want to show it! who knows?? :shrug:


And yes, you´re right! AF should be here in 2 days, so Ill test on the 16th!!!!!!! Im crossing my fingers!! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea I hope I'm wrong and it'll be a quick easy conversation. But he knows how stressed I can get so I think its because he's worrid having tests done will stress me out more. But it would actually help me relax more. But fx it'll go well and be making a dr.'s appointment in the morning.
My dh never wanted to give up thankfully, but because of how crushed I get every month when af shows he wanted us to talk to someone about it. But I find that way too personal to just talk to someone about. I occassionally talk to my mom or my cousin (who's one of my best friends) but he wants someone we can talk to together. But we've desided to just keep it between us for now unless it gets worse.

Praying tonight goes well...let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## pola17

you know what helped me? I didnt show him my feelings about the topic, like if I was sad, I would come here and talk about it, or take a shower. Then, when it was time to talk, I would use my cool-fun tone! It worked. Men like to avoid problems! :haha:

I hope it helps! ;)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks I'll defiantly try that. Not sure how well it will work cuz now matter how calm and collected I am when I go into the conversation I always end up crying. Its so frustrating cuz I try so hard to keep it under control then they just come pouring out. But I'll try what you suggested and see if that works.


----------



## Eternity

Hope the talk went well and that you and hubby are going to visit the drs today!

I know how you feel though, we did actually TTC once before but it only lasted a couple of months as I think hubby got really disheartened that it didn't happen straight away! I also think it kind of effected his confidence and made him not feel like 'a real man'. So bear that in mind mattsgirl in case that's how your hubby is feeling - you know men don't deal with emotion like us women ie letting it all out lol.

That's why I came on here, so I could talk to other women who knew how I felt and prevent myself from going on and on to hubby!!

:hug::hugs: and :dust: all round xx


----------



## pola17

Its hard not to cry! I cry for everything! But I talk about it like a joke.

Also, when its the best time to :sex: I tell him stuff like "omg you´re hot" and I grab his butt.... that really helps....... I usually make the appointments without him knowing, and 90% of the appointments he comes with me (I dont ask him if I can make an appointment, I just text him I have this appointment and ask him if he wants to join). I tell him in a funny tone (because men dont like serious moments, it freaks them out!) that maybe he can go and ask my doctor all question he has... and he has gotten many answers, so now that he understand more about how TTC really works like, hes more into it.

My doctor said something priceless: "even if the most fertile woman and the most fertile man have sex in the right days and in the right way, theres only 25% of getting pregnant, because humans are the mamals with the worst reproductive system"---- at some point DH did felt he was the one to blame. On purpose I made him take a sperm test, and it came out good, and I tease him, calling him names like "super sperm man" :haha: , and he laughs and that lifts his ego. Men are all about ego, and if we cry, they feel theyre doing more harm to us than something good.

This forum is where I let it all out, and here I tell all my sorrows, so when I talk to him, Im in a great mood, taking it like a joke, so he feels relaxed... at least my dh freaks out if the moment is serious, so I know how to handle him!


Good luck! :hugs:

I have to test tomorrow... Im 14DPO today. I had some AF like cramping yesterday, and today so far I havent felt a thing!


----------



## Mattsgirl

So we weren't able to talk last night too much going on. But we talked this morning and took all of 60 seconds to convince. The only thing is that he wanted to come with me (staying in the waiting room of course) just be there for moral support. Thank God!! I have an appointment for Tuesday the 22 at 10:30. I'm so excited/nervous. Gonna start making a list of all the things I need to talk to her about.

Hope everybodys day going good. And FX for you pola and your test tomorrow!


----------



## pola17

awesome!!! cant wait for your appointment!!!

I got my HPT and Im ready to test tomorrow first thing in the morning. Today AF should come. Im not getting amazing symptoms like other gals, but as the day after tomorrow is my bday, Id like to know if I can have some wine 
:wine:

Im also crossing all of my fingers for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

from now on I'll probably just make the appointment and tell him when it is. I only asked him this time cuz its the first one and I thought that it was a desicion we should make together. 

I have everything crossed for you tomorrow!! Not having a lot of symptoms might be a good thing. I've heard of a lot of girls getting really bad symptoms when on clomid even if they're not preggers. Can't wait til you test.

You ladies are going to be the only thing keeping me sane this week til my appointment.


----------



## pola17

Ill be happy to keep you sane! :thumbup:

WELL... clomid did messed up with me... usually I dont get much symptoms on a regular cycle... in my life Ive gotten soare boobs twice. Boobies always get big tho! But Im never more hungry during those weeks, my digestion is normal, I dont get mood swings.. but the days I took clomid, you could find me crying for 3 hours for no reason, then I would get too pissed or too happy. Then, those days I lost my appetite, I was more sleepy, and had cramping.
Since 1 DPO I had cramping non stop. I have food cravings (Im drooling over hot sauce), and Im now so bloated I look pregnant. My digestion is messed up. Im so gassy its embarassing, and I have heartburn... I never get this.. But I read that clomid makes you get strong pregnancy-like symptoms, but that doesnt mean you are... So Im trying to stay calmed, and dont get any conclusion, but at the same time, I am feeling positive.

In south america we have an old saying, that I dont know if it is true, but as we are too traditional, its not rare to hear that from grandmas. And that expression says that men become parents when the baby is born, but women become mothers when they dream about babies. I guess what they try to say is that men are not really into the baby making. Most of my friends got their husbands tricked to conceive, but they liked the idea. I dont know if the southamerican thinking is correct, but I guess it makes some sense to me.

I hope your new method works perfectly! :hugs: otherwise we`re here for you!!

Edit: forgot to tell Im getting these cramps that feel like AF is going to catch me any minute!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh wow that's a lot of syptoms. I never used to get sore boobs until we started ttc. So frustrating but ah well. 
I completely agree with that saying. I can tell dh is going to be a great dad just watching him with our niece and nephews but he's not really into ttc. he just thinks that we need to just have sex and time and it will happen. Silly boys:haha:


----------



## pola17

I know!!! Boys will be boys! ;)

Well, when I was younger and I was under BCP, I never spotted any symptoms!!! Since we started to TTC, the first cycle I really thought I was pregnant! :rofl: ohhh silly me!
These symptoms are pure clomid. They were the same since 1DPO!! 

Yeah, I bet your DH will be an amazing dad! But until then, we will act like a small boy! Have you realized we´re like mothers to them??? 
My DH has even played with robots making sounds, and asks me to look at him, and he wont stop to ask me to look at him, until I watch and say "nice, darling" :rofl:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my gosh I know!! I had no idea how much guys neeed women to take care of them.its like having a big child sometimes. I mean between walking behind him picking up clothes and toys (he has an obsession with technology, so its expensive electronic toys) and making his lunch for school. It amazes me how they can live on their own for so long. I even have to cut his food for him sometime. So I'm most defiantly ready for a baby.....maybe that's why guys were created, to give women something to practice being a mom on.


----------



## Eternity

Hahaha mattsgirl, your last post made me lol!! I definitely agree, sometimes when hubby and DD are messing around together I have to question which one is the real child :rolleyes:

Fingers crossed for your test pola. 
And great news about your appointment mattsgirl!

AFM, got a bit emotional last night, had to keep sneaking off to the bathroom to hide the fact that I was tearful for no real reason lol. I saw an old colleague of mine yesterday with her gorgeous :baby: she was so beautiful it made me uber broody. Then when I get home it felt like hubby had lost all interest in baby making and I felt gutted :cry:

But it was just me being silly/oversensitive as hubby had started to look at baby gadgets (bit like your fella mattsgirl, hubby likes his hi-tech "toys") on the Internet and then initiated BDing at bed time lol.

Agree that this place helps keep you sane. Puts things into perspective, and it's just so nice to be able to talk to people who understand. Plus we're not telling people were trying because that would just add pressure!

:hugs: to you both and lots and lots of :dust:
Hopefully we will all get our :bfp:s soon


----------



## pola17

Eternity said:


> Hahaha mattsgirl, your last post made me lol!! I definitely agree, sometimes when hubby and DD are messing around together I have to question which one is the real child :rolleyes:
> 
> Fingers crossed for your test pola.
> And great news about your appointment mattsgirl!
> 
> AFM, got a bit emotional last night, had to keep sneaking off to the bathroom to hide the fact that I was tearful for no real reason lol. I saw an old colleague of mine yesterday with her gorgeous :baby: she was so beautiful it made me uber broody. Then when I get home it felt like hubby had lost all interest in baby making and I felt gutted :cry:
> 
> But it was just me being silly/oversensitive as hubby had started to look at baby gadgets (bit like your fella mattsgirl, hubby likes his hi-tech "toys") on the Internet and then initiated BDing at bed time lol.
> 
> Agree that this place helps keep you sane. Puts things into perspective, and it's just so nice to be able to talk to people who understand. Plus we're not telling people were trying because that would just add pressure!
> 
> :hugs: to you both and lots and lots of :dust:
> Hopefully we will all get our :bfp:s soon

hey! you were tearful for a reason! Its hard to see everyone with adorable babies! I totally know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Oh my gosh I know!! I had no idea how much guys neeed women to take care of them.its like having a big child sometimes. I mean between walking behind him picking up clothes and toys (he has an obsession with technology, so its expensive electronic toys) and making his lunch for school. It amazes me how they can live on their own for so long. I even have to cut his food for him sometime. So I'm most defiantly ready for a baby.....maybe that's why guys were created, to give women something to practice being a mom on.

:rofl: My God!! you cut his food too???!! :rofl:
If for some reason the meat I made is a little bit hard, my husband just crosses his arms, makes a brat´s face and asks me to cut it for him! :rofl:

oh!!! how about, when men are sick???!! they´re soooo annoying and such a little girls! :rofl:


----------



## pola17

Oh! and BTW woke up today at 4am, so I tested... My eyes were swollen because I was so sleepy. I think I didnt test correctly, and everything was blurry... cant remember... all I know is that I got a BFN... now I will re test tomorrow just because I didnt put enough pee! But Im sure I will get a negative anyways, but Im ok! Im feeling fine! :thumbup:


----------



## NellandZack

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday! I'm feeling a little nauseous and very tired. Hope these are true symptoms! Trying not to get my hopes up. I'm on CD 24 and won't be able to test until next week! Trying to be patient :)


----------



## NellandZack

Sorry my ticker is not working "/ I'm trying to figure this out!


----------



## pola17

:hi: NellandZack

Those are defenitelly good symptoms? what DPO are you??? Im crossing my fingers for you!! :thumbup:

What do you need to know about tickers? I can explain! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Symptoms sound good Nellandzack!! FX's! 
Sorry pola that sux. But glad to hear your not letting it get you down too much. Who know maybe you'll still get that BFP! Hoping there just wasn't enough pee.
Suprisingly DH hasn't been sick since we've been married. And the one time he did get sick when we were dating I was sick at the same time. He showed up at my door step cuz he wanted to take care of me (mind you we've both been throwing up all day). But I'm sure we were a sight both of us passed out on my couch ready to throw up at any time. Good thing he did or later that week when he proposed I might not have said yes. (Just kidding) as childish as men are most of the time they can really step up when they need to.

Oh and eternity don't feel bad about being teary eyed, every time I hold my nephew ihave to fight back waterfalls of tears (and I hold him a lot cuz he's just so freakin cute). But we've all been there and will continue to be there until we have one of our own.


----------



## pola17

we should rant and make fun of our men! ;) theyre soooo funny! :haha:

BTW how long have youve been married???


----------



## NellandZack

pola17 said:


> :hi: NellandZack
> 
> Those are defenitelly good symptoms? what DPO are you??? Im crossing my fingers for you!! :thumbup:
> 
> What do you need to know about tickers? I can explain! :)

Thank you! I hope they are good sign :) I'm about 12 dpo. I tried to do one of the tickers and it wouldn't work. I put it in the signature right?


----------



## NellandZack

Mattsgirl said:


> Symptoms sound good Nellandzack!! FX's!
> Sorry pola that sux. But glad to hear your not letting it get you down too much. Who know maybe you'll still get that BFP! Hoping there just wasn't enough pee.
> Suprisingly DH hasn't been sick since we've been married. And the one time he did get sick when we were dating I was sick at the same time. He showed up at my door step cuz he wanted to take care of me (mind you we've both been throwing up all day). But I'm sure we were a sight both of us passed out on my couch ready to throw up at any time. Good thing he did or later that week when he proposed I might not have said yes. (Just kidding) as childish as men are most of the time they can really step up when they need to.
> 
> Oh and eternity don't feel bad about being teary eyed, every time I hold my nephew ihave to fight back waterfalls of tears (and I hold him a lot cuz he's just so freakin cute). But we've all been there and will continue to be there until we have one of our own.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

We've been married almost 14 months. It went by really fast!


----------



## pola17

NellandZack, yes, you put it in the signature. First, you have to get a ticker from a web page (example www.countdowntopregnancy.com) then you copy the code that starts with [ IMG/] and then, you paste it in your signature and save it!

Mattsgirl, yes, time really flies! How did you celebrate your first anniversary?


----------



## NellandZack

pola17 said:


> NellandZack, yes, you put it in the signature. First, you have to get a ticker from a web page (example www.countdowntopregnancy.com) then you copy the code that starts with [ IMG/] and then, you paste it in your signature and save it!
> 
> Mattsgirl, yes, time really flies! How did you celebrate your first anniversary?

Thank you! I will try that :)


----------



## Eternity

Thanks mattsgirl. I really didn't feel like being emotional was connected to seeing the baby though, and I still felt a little wobbly last night too, just one of those things I guess.

Pola, I have to say, when my nine year old is ill, she busts wants lots of cuddles and to snuggle up and watch a dvd; when hubby is ill I have to become nurse, maid, waitress and mother lol.

Neilandzack those symptoms sound really promising, FXed for your :bfp:

FXed for you too pola, remember you're still not out until :witch: gets you!

Mattsgirl it will be your time soon :dust:


----------



## Eternity

NellandZack said:


> Thank you! I hope they are good sign :) I'm about 12 dpo. I tried to do one of the tickers and it wouldn't work. I put it in the signature right?

I got my ticker from lilypie, really easy to make, but at first I couldn't get it to show up - the code was showing instead of the image. Then I realised I was using the wrong code, it has to be the BBCode, not html or other. Hth x


----------



## pola17

Eternity said:


> Thanks mattsgirl. I really didn't feel like being emotional was connected to seeing the baby though, and I still felt a little wobbly last night too, just one of those things I guess.
> 
> Pola, I have to say, when my nine year old is ill, she busts wants lots of cuddles and to snuggle up and watch a dvd; when hubby is ill I have to become nurse, maid, waitress and mother lol.
> 
> Neilandzack those symptoms sound really promising, FXed for your :bfp:
> 
> FXed for you too pola, remember you're still not out until :witch: gets you!
> 
> Mattsgirl it will be your time soon :dust:

:rofl: men are such babies!!!!!!!!!!!!
and idiots too! for example: todays my birthday and my lovely husband forgot! :dohh:


----------



## Mattsgirl

hey Eternity, I know you already told me but I forgot, where are you at in your cycle? I'm on cd 9 and am having cramps and pain in my uterus and ovaries :shrug: but i think its too early for o.

Pola, money was kinda tight in March so we weren't supposed to do anything. But i surprised DH with a mini version of our wedding cake (a relative made our wedding cake so she didn't charge me) and DH surprised me with a trip to the Great Wolf Lodge (which is an indoor water park resort) Because we stayed a night there on our way back home from our honeymoon. It was really sweet and really fun :happydance:

I've been trying to get my thoughts in order for when i go to the doctors. I have this big long list of things I need to tell her but because i don't know what questions she going to ask I'm not sure what I need to say right away. I know I need to tell her that DH and I have been ttc for over a year with no success, my irregular cycles, and that I have excruciating pain in my uterus when I jog more a mile or more. But when do I tell her that (this might be tmi) it hurts most of the time we BD when he goes too deep :blush: I'm sure she will ask if theres any infertility problems in my family, which there is my aunt has endo. Plus the women in my family on both sides (minus one) have had to have a hysterectomy by the age of 40. I don't remember the exact reason for all of them but I know that there were serious problems.

I was reading on my dr.'s office online about the tests and treatment and stuff, and it said that if they find something wrong that can be treated with medicine they won't prescribe it unless DH has an SA first. (just for fertility reasons if there was something wrong with me and it would affect more than my fertility than they would) But I was just wondering if that was true. obviously you wouldn't know about my doctors specifically but did any of you experience this? I really hope not cuz DH doesn't have insurance and idk if they would do it and of they did how much it would cost.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to Pola, happy birthday to you!!! :happydance:

Hope you have a great day and DH remembers and makes it up to you!


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to Pola, happy birthday to you!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you have a great day and DH remembers and makes it up to you!

:happydance: thank you!!! 

And sounds like you had an amazing first anniversary!!! the tiny wedding cake idea is soooo cute! Did you know I make cupcakes?? I love mini cakes! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Mattsgirl said:


> hey Eternity, I know you already told me but I forgot, where are you at in your cycle? I'm on cd 9 and am having cramps and pain in my uterus and ovaries :shrug: but i think its too early for o.

Currently on CD20. No idea when I Oed, but like I said I did get a twinge on one side this time last week so idk:shrug:
It does seem a tad early for you, but get :sex: just in case :haha:

Good luck at the docs! Sorry no idea about fertility testing, and no idea how the whole US insurance thing works - thank goodness for the NHS over here!!

Hope you had a great bday Pola, and hope your DH remembered!!


----------



## pola17

Thank you!!! and from what you tell, it sounds like you ovulated! Did you get on the days afterwards EWCM? :)

Im 17DPO... I promise myself to buy another HPT today, so I can test tomorrow morning! Yesterday I didnt have enough time, for obvious reasons! ;)


----------



## NellandZack

Got a BFP this morning!!! Plan on testing again tomorrow morning to confirm because it is 6 days early, but it came up with in seconds and is a very bold line :) keeping my fingers crossed! Good luck ladies hope you all get yours soon!


----------



## pola17

:happydance: CONGRATS!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!!

As for me, it seems like the witched caught me! But Im positive for next cycle, tho! :thumbup:


----------



## NellandZack

pola17 said:


> :happydance: CONGRATS!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!!
> 
> As for me, it seems like the witched caught me! But Im positive for next cycle, tho! :thumbup:

Aw good luck next round!! Baby dust to you! :) remember to relax and have fun


----------



## Eternity

Many congrats nellandzack!!! :hugs::hug::hugs:
So happy for you!!


----------



## pola17

you´re right... I should have fun... 

Ill think of way of seducing DH! :haha:


----------



## NellandZack

pola17 said:


> you´re right... I should have fun...
> 
> Ill think of way of seducing DH! :haha:

Haha good idea :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Nellandzack!!! HnH nine months!


----------



## pola17

Seducing is always a good idea! ;)

When I was single, I used to have fun seducing my ex bfs... now I think I let sex to be more "average"... I liked the old me! 

Im considering starting on an earlier cycle day my clomid days... would it help? :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi everyone sorry I was outta town all weekend and my phone was acting up. 
Sorry about the witch pola and wish I had an answer to your clomid question.

AFM that cramping/pain in my ovaries and uterus is still here but thankfully my DR's appointment is tomorrow!! Also tomorrow I have to talk to my old boss and see if he'll rehire me (I'm sure he will) Keeping my FX's that I'll get enough hours if he does.


----------



## pola17

Good luck! Im sure he will re hire you!

I think Im keeping the same clomid days! :thumbup:


----------



## Eternity

Hey mattsgirl, how'd you get on at the drs??

Good luck with the clomid this cycle pola!

:dust: to you both, let's hope nellandzack's :bfp: rubs off on us!!


----------



## pola17

Thank you!! clomid days start tomorrow!! :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

Trying to figure out when to cave in and buy some hpts.

Don't really want to test unless AF is late.
As much as I would like to have some in the house ready, I know I would end up caving in and I don't want multiple heartbreaks of lots of bfns.

Don't really know what to do for the best:shrug:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I would wait to buy the hpt's til the day before af is due that way your not tempted to test early.

Well my doctors appointment was a major waste of time. She did a pelvic exam, told me to temp, and wished me luck. I couldn't be that's all she did!! No blood work no nothing!! I told her about my extermly irregular cycles, the horrible pain when I run, the fact that we've been tryinng over a year, I am so pissed right now!! And that right there shows you how made I am cuz I haven't cursed in over a year. My sister is trying to get me to see her doctor who just ran all the tests for her but she's only comes to town one day a week and that day doesn't work for me plus she takes over a month to get an appoitment with. Aaaarrggghhhh I'm so mad!!! And if we don't get pregnant this month we will have almost zero chances of it happening next month cuz dh will be outta town for two weeks during my assumed fertile time.


----------



## pola17

Eternity said:


> Trying to figure out when to cave in and buy some hpts.
> 
> Don't really want to test unless AF is late.
> As much as I would like to have some in the house ready, I know I would end up caving in and I don't want multiple heartbreaks of lots of bfns.
> 
> Don't really know what to do for the best:shrug:

defenitelly buying the test the day AF is due really helps... I baked a lot of cupcakes to keep my mind busy and not test! :haha:


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> I would wait to buy the hpt's til the day before af is due that way your not tempted to test early.
> 
> Well my doctors appointment was a major waste of time. She did a pelvic exam, told me to temp, and wished me luck. I couldn't be that's all she did!! No blood work no nothing!! I told her about my extermly irregular cycles, the horrible pain when I run, the fact that we've been tryinng over a year, I am so pissed right now!! And that right there shows you how made I am cuz I haven't cursed in over a year. My sister is trying to get me to see her doctor who just ran all the tests for her but she's only comes to town one day a week and that day doesn't work for me plus she takes over a month to get an appoitment with. Aaaarrggghhhh I'm so mad!!! And if we don't get pregnant this month we will have almost zero chances of it happening next month cuz dh will be outta town for two weeks during my assumed fertile time.

isnt there a way you can complain that you are unsatisfied with the attention that doctor gave you? Its not fair to pay to only get a pelvic exam and get wished good luck! If theres a way to complain, I would do it, and I would also find a new doctor! in your case youve been TTC for over a year, but even if you werent, irregular and painful cycles are enough of an excuse to get a blood test, and look why this is happening... I think that doctor sucks and only wants to get money by doing nothing!
Im so pissed!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I almost broke down and cried in the office yesterday just cuz I had so many extreme emotions flowing through me. I'm sure there is a way to complain and as frustrated as I still am about the waste of time it was, she was only a family medicine doctor so I really shouldn't have expected much. And thankfully the way my insurance is set up I get a free physical once a year. So I didn't have to pay anything otherwise I would have blown my top. So I'm just gonna make an appointment with a really good obgyn that's outta town. My mom reccomended her cuz when her doctor brushed her off about some of her women troubles this doctor was able to help her. Plus she works with a lot of fertility issues. So I just hope it doesn't take to long to get an appointment. But dh was really sweet yesterday after the appointment he drove me home and ran acrossed the street and suprised me with a coffee and told me that I need to talk to someone else.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: awww your DH seems to be a very sweet guy!!!
When do you think youll be able to see this new doctor?? :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

My Dh is incredible! Hoping to get in to see the dr. next week. I'll be calling either today or tomorrow. Just waiting for the ok from DH to go out of town. But today is cd17 and i had a little spotting last night and this morning. But thats probably because of the exam the other day.

So how's everyone else's cycle and day going?


----------



## Eternity

Sorry to hear about your appointment mattsgirl. Hope you don't have to wait too long before you can see someone who specialises in fertility issues.

AFM, just biding my time waiting to see if AF shows up. I've had a good few symptoms since just after o but now I've actually ordered some tests I'm betting AF shows up first. But still PMA, I'm not out quite yet. No AF symptoms yet so FXed.


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl spotting is always good news! :happydance:

Eternity Im also crossing my fingers for you! :happydance:

Im starting to feel the effets of clomid! :)


----------



## Eternity

Thanks pola. When do you think you might o?


----------



## pola17

well, I dunno! Last cycle I Od on CD15... lets see if this time, it can be possible on CD14!!! Should temp, but my digi thermometer is broken! :/


----------



## Mattsgirl

As pola said eternity, fingers and toes crossed for you that you get a :bfp:

I really hope its a good sign but after looking at the calendar again I realized that I'm on cd 16 which is too early for IB. :shrug: Hmmmm I don't know but I'm just gonna say its a good sign.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hope you o soon. But I was thinking about temping next cycle if this one doesn't work. And possible taking soy isoflavones or angus cactus. Heard good this about both. We'll just see when I can get into the gyno. But no matter what planning on temping next cycle considering we really won't have a chance next time to at least get the hang of it.

Not really sure if I worded that correctly. My brain hasn't really been on today.


----------



## pola17

you´re on CD16?? When do you usually O?? I read it is normal to have some spotting while ovulating! ;)


----------



## Mattsgirl

I don't have any idea when I ovulate cuz I've never used opk's or temped. When my cycle was regular which was only for like 3 months I just would bd every day for cd13 through cd17 then justt every other day. But now that my cycles are irregular I have no idea when or if I'm ovulating.


----------



## Eternity

That's exactly what my cycles are like mattsgirl, so as a couple we just do it at least every other day for a couple of weeks. This cycle I was planning to start at CD8, but hubby was keen lol and we started CD6 through until CD19, we had to get it then!!!

But yes in the meantime all signs are good, PMA PMA PMA lol.

Pola are you using OPKs?
I'm considering temping, but to be honest I'm not sure what good it'll do as the temp rise happens the day after o....

Good luck ladies, hope this is your cycle. Maybe we can all bring each other good luck and be bump buddies!

AFM, still waiting to see what will arrive first, tests or AF?


----------



## pola17

naaahh... not using OPKs... we have them in Ecuador, but theyre very expensive! If I havent conceived when Ill go to the US, Ill go and buy a lot of cheap ones!

Im getting the side effects of clomid... horrible cramping and headache.... at least no mood swings so far! ;)


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> I don't have any idea when I ovulate cuz I've never used opk's or temped. When my cycle was regular which was only for like 3 months I just would bd every day for cd13 through cd17 then justt every other day. But now that my cycles are irregular I have no idea when or if I'm ovulating.

Maybe you ovulated! I read many times that you can also find spotting when you O... good luck! ;)

BTW hows your CM?? maybe thats another way to tell you Od!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I think its EWCM but I never can tell if that's what it is or if its stuff from ud bding the night before. I'm pretty sure its fertile cm though cuz cp is really high soft and I'm pretty sure opened. So fx that I o'd within the last couple days.

But I have another dr.s appointment scheduled for june 13. Its not the dr I wanted cuz she didn't have an opening til july 17!! But that's ok just glad to have an appointment with someone who hopefully won't brush me off.

Praying your cramping and headaches go away soon Pola.


----------



## pola17

:hugs: thanks!!!

Cant wait for your appointment!!! 

Sometimes, I get confused on the EWCM, but if it strechy, then it is! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Pola, I hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Mattsgirl, good luck with your appointment. FXed it's a lot better than your last.

AFM, :bfn: this morning on an IC. But trying to keep a PMA, still no signs of AF approaching so will test again on Monday.
I really dont understand all my symptoms this cycle :shrug: but I'm pretty sure I'm out :cry:


----------



## pola17

:hugs: hey! You´re not out until the witch catches you!!!

Lets hope its a beanie baby just hidding in there! ;)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Fx eternity!! A lot of women on here got bfn's up til a week after their missed af.


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl is right! lets hope that is your case! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks ladies!!

Had another bfn on an ic this morning, but I know they don't always show up yet so I'm not losing faith.

Still no sign of AF, and still getting symptoms so FXed!

Will probably use a couple more ICs this week and if still no AF by next weekend I'll use a decent test.

How was your weekend?


----------



## pola17

Mine was not so good... found out an ex boyfriend (now a very very close friend) has lung cancer. He is only 33 years old! He is very depressed, and had his first chemo last week. I found out yesterday, and I couldnt sleep at all. 

Dont lose faith!! BTW what DPO are you??


----------



## Eternity

:hugs::hug: pola!!! I hope it's not too progressed and your friend makes a full recovery!

Cannot be sure exactly when I Oed. I felt a twinge on my right side on cd15 which I was almost sure was O, but that means AF should've arrived yesterday. It's just a case of waiting out the week as patiently (ahem) as possible!


----------



## pola17

hmmm so its quite a mystery when you Oed... when did you get EWCM??? Did you temp?

Its funny Im asking you like if Im a pro! :haha:


----------



## Eternity

No I don't temp. And I'm not entirely sure about the cm thing. I definitely had the right kind (ewcm) around that sort of time, but I don't know for sure.
I have heard (I say heard, but what I really mean is 'read on the internet' obviously :haha:) that when you're fertile there can be a noticeable 'sweet' smell to cm, which if that's true then I had it around that sort of time but again I can't be sure when exactly.

Was sent out of the canteen in work yesterday as the smells were making me :sick:
Still quite nauseous, my lower back is getting less achey more painful, my stomach just feels bloated and heavy, and my boobs are heavy still.

I'm just hoping that there's still no sign of AF by the end of the week!

How're things with you pola, what cd are you on? Do you temp? Hope you're getting in lots of :sex: lol. :dust: and :hugs:

What about you mattsgirl, what cd are you on? How's it going?
:dust: and :hugs: to you too!


----------



## pola17

:haha: lol! I also express myself "I heard" when I read online!

I should be on CD7. I stopped getting clomid symptoms after CD5. 
Dh and I decided for this cycle to take it easy, so much :sex: but lots of cuddles! ;)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey pola so sorry to hear about your friend. Stupid cancer doesn't care about age or anything else for that matter. Glad to see you and dh are taking it easy and that the clomis symptoms have gone away. 

Yay eternity for no af. Really hoping it stays away and that second line shows up soon.

Afm I'm on cd 21 with o being last week (I'm pretty sure but not 100%) but havebrown spotting today. Which I'm praying is a good sign and not just af starting a week early.


----------



## pola17

cool! then it means we have to wait one more week to know if maybe you`re expecting a tiny little bean! ;)


----------



## Eternity

Oh mattsgirl, I have my FXed so hard for you that this is your time!! Keep that wicked witch away.

Glad you're feeling better pola, and good on you for taking it easy - you never know, this may turn out to be your cycle without any stress or pressure lol.

AFM, still no sign of AF, still full of symptoms, even had a metallic taste yesterday morning! But still bfn on IC this morning. Now cd32 so AF could still turn up but will use a proper test either fri or sat morning. FXed.....


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Eternity

Hi ttcbean, of course you can join us!
75 days, gosh that is a long cycle, are they always really lon like that?

I hope this thread cab bring you some luck! :hugs: and :dust: to you!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## pola17

wow! did you get checked on why youre now irregular? :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

I've been seeing an RE and not really getting anywhere. I've had a lot of blood work, 2 different u/s, multiple exams, etc, and everything is coming back looking perfect and healthy! They have no idea as of right now what's going on with me. It's really frustrating! I was on BCP for 6 years, my doctor thinks my irregularity has nothing to do with the pill, but I sometimes think otherwise.


----------



## pola17

did they check if maybe you have PCOS???


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi everyone, been a really busy week and not gonna slow down for a while. Between my BIL graduating and trying to get my sisters bridal shower together its been crazy. But thankfully its helped keep my mind off of ttc. Haven't had any more spotting since Tuesday afternoon [-o&lt; thats a good sign. So I think I've decided that I'll test on the 12 if I don't get AF by then. Cuz DH leaves for his annual two week tour for the air force reserves on the 18 and we have a lot going on in between. Normally I would wait til after the 6 week mark but thats right in the middle of when he's going to be gone and I wouldn't test without him (either way + or - I would need his support). I really really really hope this is it. I don't want to take a month off :nope:

Welcome TTCBEAN!! I hope they find out why your cycles are so crazy. It couldn't be your cycles still trying to regulate after the BC, could it? Sorry if thats a stupid question, I was only on bc for two months so I'm kinda ignorant about the subject. 

Eternity has AF showed her ugly face?? Really hope not cuz I'm really excited for you to test either tomorrow or the next day with a good test :thumbup:

Hope everything's going good for you Pola and your still relaxing :coffee:

Have a great day everybody, gotta go work on bridal shower invitations :yipee:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Mattsgirl

A guy that I work with, his wife took bcp's for years and they had trouble getting pregnant for a while. They're sure it was because of the bc. But they did get pregnant after a while, not really sure how long, and they just had they're second little girl earlier this year. But I hope they figure out whats wrong and it's an easy fix.
I have really irregular cycles too, not as bad as yours, mine are anywhere between 28 and 56 days. But I have a doctors appointment on the 13th and hopefully they can find out whats wrong with me too.


----------



## pola17

Thank you, chica! Im feeling better!
And defenitelly the spotting that stoped is a good sign! :flower:


----------



## Eternity

Mattsgirl, that's a very good sign and I have my fingers crossed tight for you.

AFM, I need a hug....
Did a hpt and got bfn! But it wasn't a branded one, so I'm trying not to be too devastated and thinking that maybe if AF still isn't here or any signs of her when I go into the city on Sunday I think I will pick up some first response or clear blue instead.

Hubby was quite down, but he thinks as there is still no sign of my period we should wait and see then test again.

I'm still feeling nauseous, in fact I've had a couple of close calls this morning. Getting a weird prickly sensation in my abdomen. And I've been getting really emotional over the last few days, filling up over anything sad, or cute, or happy endings?!

I just dont know :shrug::cry:


----------



## pola17

:hugs: ohhh!! sorry about the BFN.. but being nauseous is really something! Lets just hope it was a fake BFN!


----------



## Eternity

Thanks for all your encouragement ladies but unfortunately it didn't keep the witch at bay; she's here!

Officially CD1. 

Tmi warning
It's usually dark red or brownish-red when AF is here but at the moment it's quite a bright red. No idea if that means anything.

I don't understand all the symptoms....

Anyway I have ordered a digi opk and hubby and I are going to try SMEP this cycle. FXed!

:hugs: and :dust: to all.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, So spotting has started again and sharp pains in cervix so probably gonna start within the next couple days. (from past cycles probably Tuesday) :cry: Really disappointed cuz theres very little to no chance for next cycle. At least I know I won't be pregnant at my sisters wedding ( wearing a really form fitting dress that looks perfect on me right now). I'm just really afraid that she's going to get pregnant on their honeymoon and I'm not going to be able to handle it :sad2: I really wish it would happen already. I'm so sick of waiting and watching everybody else get their forever babies.

Sorry I'm a little down right now. I'm trying to look at the positive things right now but it's really hard. Can't wait til my doctors appointment. Please God don't let this one be a waste of time too!! [-o&lt;

Sorry about the witch Eternity she's terrible.


----------



## TTCBean

:hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Please don't appologise for how you feel mattsgirl!! 
Big :hugs:
You never know, if you think you're unlikely to conceive this cycle, you might relax enough about it to get lucky, happens so often lol.

I truly believe your time will come, but everyone is entitled to get impatient now and again!

It really doesn't help that bumps and young babies seem to be EVERYWHERE at the moment.
And when I say that out loud to hubby, he looks down at my stomach and shakes his head saying no, bot everywhere. Which is actually a good thing because it let's me know he wants this as much as I do!

This is one of the lightest periods I think I've ever had! 
Hubby and I have started taking his and hers conception vitamins, and SMEP starts on cd8 (currently cd4, but we will :sex: soon to ensure the :spermy: are fresh :rofl:)

Good luck this cycle ladies!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thanks ladies for the kind words. Af still isn't here and the spotting has been on and off. I wish af would just start if its going to cuz I keep getting false hope every now and then but I have to tell myself that its just my body playing tricks on me.

Good luck eternity hope you cautch that eggy.


----------



## Eternity

Mattsgirl have you actually tested? If you're only spotting and not full on AF it might be worth a test?

:hugs: to you!
I know how youre feeling though, my body still isn't finished playing silly games with me!
Had my usual four day AF, but it was soooo light it was practically just heavy spotting and really bright red instead of the usual dark brownish-red.

Been getting weird twinges this morning and yesterday, like a stitch after running but not so painful and mostly on the right but sometimes the left and the occasional twinge in my lower back.

Weirdest thing of all though was the fact I nearly passed out last night. I walked up the stairs and went really dizzy and faint. The feeling lasted about half an hour, and my head didn't feel light it felt heavy as did my arms. It was sooooo strange.

Pola how are things with you?


----------



## Eternity

Ttcbean, where abouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I was planning on testing on Saturday because that would have been spotting for a week but naturally an hour or so after posting last it started. It wasn't full force til this morning but it was enough to know that I wasn't pregnant. So I'm really disappointed :nope: I kinda wanted to cry but after 13 months knowing that we're gonna hit 14 makes it feel a little pointless. But have my doctors appointment in less than a week so that might also be whats helping me get through this one.

Eternity that sounds really odd.....it might be worth testing cuz I've heard of people thinking that they got their af like you described and still be pregnant. My moms aunt (who is like a grandma to me) had 2 days of EXTREMELY heavy bleeding when she was pregnant with her first.

Yay TTC on the + opk thats so exciting :happydance:

Pola hows everything with you?


----------



## Eternity

Yeah someone on my journal suggested I test so I'm just gonna do an IC in the morning, I'm sure it's nothing, just a bit odd. Its probably just the sheer amount of :sex: last month messing with my hormone levels or something lol.

:hugs: to you for AF!! 

I am declaring that vile :witch: banned next month!! :haha:


----------



## Eternity

I did another IC this morning out of curiosity and got bfn, which is what I expected.

I still keep getting the weird twinges and a light pinching sensation. Also yesterday evening it kept feeling like a small but heavy ball was being dropped into my lower abdomen, then gradually the weight/pressure would ease and then drop again later.

It would make sense if I was actually pregnant but as I'm not I can only assume it's still my body playing tricks/my subconscious desperate for signs lol.

I have no idea!!!

How is everyone else????
And who's with me for banning the witch??????


----------



## Eternity

Where is everyone??
Hope you all had a good weekend.

Opk arrived on sat, did a test that night even though it was only cd8 and got a smiley face!!

So very short cycle this time around as I am somewhere at the start of my tww again!

Smiley had disappeared by last night. But we still dtd sat night and last night. Planning on it again tonight as per SMEP. Hope we can catch the egg!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good Luck!!! Good thing you tested when you did, you could've went your whole cycle thinking you weren't ovulating. 

AFM cd 5 today and AF left yesterday afternoon. I'm really starting to like these short AF's. But Doctors appointment day after tomorrow!!! Please please please don't be a waste of time and money.


----------



## Eternity

Am I right in thinking it's your drs appt today mattsgirl?
I hope you get the answers/action plan you want/need!!

Well I'm into my tww of a very short cycle, should only be about 24 days.
Definitely not very hopeful for this cycle though! But planning ahead to next month instead (including starting SMEP earlier on cd6 in case of another early o) and looking into other aids, like soft cups, etc.

GL at the drs and baby dust for this cycle mattsgirl! Get at it :sex:


----------



## Mattsgirl

You are indeed correct. I had my dr.s appointment today and it went great. She ordered a bumch of blood work and an ultrasound. I did most of the blood work today except one. I'll go in tomorrow to do that one cuz I can't have anything to eat for 10 hours before hand (of course the one day I decided to eat breakfast) so I am about to call and schedule my ultrsound for sometime in the next couple days. Yay! I'm just so excited to have some action being taken.


----------



## Eternity

Great news mattsgirl, I'm so pleased for you - finally a step in the right direction! Thank goodness you now have a doc willing to actually do something!!

What about hubby? Is he going to have a sa or anything done?

Hope everything comes back clear for you!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

She said we would talk about dh's testing after we get my results back. Oh and my ultrasound is on Friday afternoon.


----------



## TTCBean

!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck TTCBEAN, everything crossed this is your month!!


----------



## Eternity

Wow ttcbean you're ever so good, waiting patiently!!

GL and FXed for you to get a bfp!!!

I'm only about 4dpo and I'm almost positive I'm out this time around!
Hey ho it works better for me next month anyway (looking on the bright side)


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good Luck Eternity!!!

Hope everyone is doing good!

AFM Had my ultrasound on friday and the results are getting to my doctor on Monday and I have a phone appointment with her either this wednesday or the next. I'm so nervous/excited. Downside is DH left this evening for 2 weeks. So not only are we gonna have no chance of getting a BFP but this is going to be the longest we've ever been apart. So when we were hugging goodbye I started crying. It was really sad. Hoping for good news on Wednesday cuz I couldn't handle bad news without my hubby here.


----------



## Eternity

Hope your scan results are good news!

I think the witch might be coming early, she's not due until Sunday at the earliest, but I've already been getting light cramping, tenderness in my boobs (which is a bit rare) and I've been getting clumsy which for me is a sure sign of the witch!

I've got plans for the weekend so I was hoping she'd hold off til Monday, but at the same time I'm ready for this cycle to be over!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Those are also good signs of pregnancy Eternity!! FX hope this is it for you.

AFM Dr. called yesterday and said all my blood work looked normal and that shes just waiting to get my ultrsound results. She should have those within the next week.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Eternity

Any news on your ultrasound results yet mattsgirl?

Ttcbean, any news?? Btw I LOVE your avatar!

Pola, how have you been?

Afm, still no sign of AF yet, but I had light definitely AF-type cramps yesterday so I am pretty sure she's on her way. But I knew this wasn't my cycle anyway, and I had a brilliant weekend away with all of my family!

Though once AF has gone you'd better believe that I am going to catch that egg!!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Af type cramps are a sign of pregnancy as well as af. FX's!!

No I haven't gotten my results yet. If she doesn't call me tomorrrow then I'm supposed to call her on Thursday. 

Hope everythings going great ttcbean.

I read polas journal that's in her signature and she's been going through a lot of bad stuff right now. So she might not be back on this thread.


----------



## Eternity

Oh no, sorry to hear that about pola. Will have a look at her journal later, offer some moral support.

Took an IC this morning (at hubby's insistence lol) and was unsurprised it was neg.
Still feels like AF is due to start any minute but no spotting yet (I nearly always get spotting before AF starts)

But I did the preg test calculator on countdown to pregnancy and that reckons I'm no even due on until next week (3rd) so I guess I just wait and maybe test again if still no AF?! :shrug::wacko:

Hope you get your results soon! I can't remember, did your hubby go for a sa yet, or does it depend on your results?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hubby's sa depends on my results. Probably won't be for a while even id the doc's want us to cause he doesn't have insurance and it depends on how much it cost. Thinking about using OPK's next cycle and possibly soy. Just so I feel like I'm doing something besides :sex: not saying i don't enjoy it cuz i do. I just need to feel like i have some control in a situation where i could never possibly have any control.

But eternity i really hope your not out yet and that you still get that :bfp:


----------



## Eternity

Thanks hun :hugs:

I have just ordered a bbt thermometer, hope it arrives before AF does.
I love my smiley opk, after using it for only one cycle (and on an off chance doing it so early) I've already learnt that I O earlier than I thought and my cycles are slightly linger than average because I have a longer than average LP and not a later o date.

I know what you mean, that's exactly how I feel - like I'm DOING something and taking charge!

I hope you get positive results! 

Oh, hubby let slip yesterday that he's been doing some online research too, looking into what helps/hinders his lil swimmers. I'm glad it's not just me lol.

Though I kinda wish there was a forum like this for the men, instead of having to keep their worries/pressure to themselves!


----------



## pola17

Hey gals! Sorry for being away!

Its just unexpectedly my husband request me a divorce, I bought an air ticket and went to spend time with my family in the US, stayed 2 weeks. While in there, I told about what happened to the last boyfriend I had before meeting my husband.. he lives in Germany and told me that maybe I could move near him and try.. So all of this made me confuse. 
I told my husband about me not wanting to stay in Ecuador anymore... the country is too small for both of us to be there.... so when he found out about me wanting to move somewhere else, he cried, begged me to come back.. 

So 2 weeks ago I returned to Ecuador.. hes being lovely to me, but Im still cold.. I havent spoken to my ex, but he is texting me constantly, and I really dont wanna know about getting into another relationship.

Im going to try to make things work out again.. but Im very resented by the things he told me.. ironically hes desperate to get me pregnant, while I dont think getting pregnant is a good idea for us! But I do hope deep inside we can save this marriage.

What did I miss, BTW?


----------



## Eternity

Oh pola, I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that! :hugs:
Sometimes all it takes for a guy to realise how good he has it and how much he loves his girl, is to almost lose her! (been there)

Not missed anything on my end. Have found out that I O earlier than I thought and have a longer than average LP, so at least I know for future months, downside is I get a 3ww lol.

AF due about mon/tues but felt like she arrived earlier, painful cramps on left side, but nothing yet.

Bbt thermometer turned up today so I will be charting/temping next cycle, as well as monitoring cm for the first time (plus the OPKs again) so I *WILL* catch my egg next cycle!!!

Hope you and hubby can work things out pola :hugs:

Did you get your scan results mattsgirl?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey Pola nice to hear from you. I was so sad for you when I read what had happened in your journal. But I'm glad that you guys are trying to work things out. 

Eternity you sound ready for some serious baby making. Good luck my fingers are crossed for you.

AFM I got an email from my doc yesterday and she said my ultrasound was completely normal. AF is due the 5th or 6th but had a streak of blood yesterday in my cm and this morning it was tinged brown. So I'll probably start right on time or a little early. Which sucks. I want to temp but my schedule is so crazy so I can't :nope: Hoping to do OPK's but don't know if hubby would be ok with it. He's more the relax and let it happen kinda guy.


----------



## pola17

Eternity... if a 2ww is a pain in the butt, I cant imagine a 3ww! :hugs: but the good news is that you know when you ovulate! :flower:

Mattsgirl, a normal ultrasound and brown CM sounds good to me! Ill cross my fingers so this is your cycle!

And thanks to both of you... Even tho Im still cold, Im dieting, taking care of myself, and enjoying some me time... so this is not so bad after all.. I do hope things end up in a positive way!

Keep on stalking my journal! ;)


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies, I hope you are both well??

Currently cd8 and got a smiley on my opk yesterday, and temp seems to be dipping so I should o in the next day or two. Hoping to get a second smiley today though.

FXed this is *the* cycle, as it's our wedding anniversary on 5th Aug!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies sorry been gone for a while. Haven't been home much the last week or so. But just to catch up Hubby got home Tuesday after being gone for 2 weeks. So it really wasn't too much of a surprise that af showed up on Saturday. It seems that my cycles are starting to become regular again. It was 30 days last cycle and this one was 31. So FX'd it stays that way. Just hate that I start spotting a week before I actually start. But Doc said to try OKP's or temping for 6 months to a year (since everything so far has come up good) then if nothing happens we can schedule an infertility appointment where they'll check more on me and do some checking on hubby. But I really pray that this is our cycle to get that BFP cuz my younger sister is getting married (to my husbands brother) on August 3 and I just know they're gonna get pregnant right away. And I have no idea how I'm gonna react if she gets pregnant first.

Yay for the smily face!! If this isn't our cycle I really want to try those next time. What time of the day do you do them at cuz I've heard morning, afternoon, evening, second pee of the day, third pee of the day, doing them 2 times a day...so just curious what works for you.

Pola glad to hear your taking some time for you. Hoping everything works out for you and DH.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh and yesterday we were at church and Dh was playing with one of the little girls and he looks over at me and said "I want one" and the look on his face was so sweet, it made me want to cry. Then later we were at home snuggling on the couch and we were watching a tv show called Heros and they make this dad look like a bad guy because he will do anything to protect his daughter, and at one point the dad and daughter are hugging and he looks at me again and says "I really want a little girl". Which is big for dh cuz he grew up with 5 brothers and is very protective of his sisters. He has been saying since before we got married that he doesn't want girls because one day they will want to get married and he knows what guys will do to his little girls when that happens. And if I even mention the fact that his mom had to have sex to make the 8 kids that she had he freaks out. So him saying that he wants girls is a really big deal. Not that you can really control which gender you have any way.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sometimes I feel like he doesn't really care if we get pregnant now or 3 years from now and then he says things like that and know that he does care. He just has way more patience than I do and knows it'll happen right when it's supposed to.


----------



## Eternity

Awww mattsgirl that's really sweet!

I know what you mean though, sometimes it's like hubby really isn't that bothered and then he will say or do something to prove me wrong!

As for the opk, I got the clear blue sticks with the reader that gives a smiley simply because I didn't want to faff around trying to decide if the line was dark enough or not.
With the one I have it says to use in the afternoon but I do it in the evening as it's easier for me. But holding for four hours is tough, nothing like knowing you can't go to make you desperate lol!!
I highly recommend them, bit more expensive but worth it! I got a pack of 20 sticks with the reader and you just use one a day until you get a smiley, but at the moment I'm doing it until the smiley disappears to see how long my surge is before Oing.

Hope all that rambling has been of some use lol?!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you for the information Eternity it was really helpful. If I do decide to use opk's it will be those cuz I too didn't want to try and figure out if it was dark enough. I think it would confuse me more. Right now I'm just waiting to ov. Should within the next week or so. Been really busy helping with my sister's wedding that is in a little less than 3 weeks. So I've been able to keep my mind filled with more than ttc. Although last night was a little tough, cuz my in laws had a big get together at their house and invited the whole church. And all the men were surrounding the bbq outside of course and all the ladies were inside. Every married lady in our church, with the exception of me and my older sister, have kids. So 95 to 98 percent of what they talk about are their kids. Normally when that happens I just walk away and go hang out with Matt but I didn't want to go hang out with all the guys. So I stuck it out and it wasn't too bad. I actually had a really nice conversation with one of the ladies who I've been avoiding because she got married and started ttc about four months after us and her little boy is now 2 months old. But she was really sweet and when we were by ourselves she actually told me that her and her husband felt really bad when they got pregnant before us and how they thought it was really unfair. I just said that I had felt that way at first but now I'm at the point where I know it'll happen when it's supposed to. But of course as the night went on it just got harder and harder to be around everyone and I just wanted to go home and cry. Unfortunately those feelings are still hanging on today.

Hope everything is going well with you!

Praying we both get our BFP's this cycle!


----------



## cmiclat1977

I am irregular ! Just stopped pill tho on June 26th had a positive OPK July 15. Have no clue when my period may come so I am using my 29 day bcp cycle count. LOL.


----------



## Eternity

Welcome to this thread cmiclat!! It's horrible not knowing when to expect the witch, and I've heard that the first one or two cycles off of the pill can be really crazy. What CD were you on when you had your pos opk?
Are you using any fertility aids?

Mattsgirl, you are more than welcome, that's the great thing about BnB, is to learn and share!! Where abouts in your cycle are you now?
I'm sorry you had such a bad time at the BBQ! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm on cd 15 so should be ovulating any day now if I haven't already. I started work again last week so my mind has been kept busy. Thank God!! Plus my sisters wedding is in 2 weeks...which means I should be getting af or a bfp around the same time. Fx this is it. I'm definetly sick of waiting.

Where are you guys at in your cycle?


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Mattsgirl!


----------



## Eternity

Good luck ttcbean! :dust:

Mattsgirl it's great that you've got lots of things to take your mind off of TTC for a bit - so long as you're still making time to dtd!! Lol :dust:

AFM, cd22 and 12dpo, AF due around the 31st-ish.
Have a handful of symptoms, but not very optimistic as we only dtd two and three days before O!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good luck eternity!!! I've seen lots of women on here get BFP's after only dtd once five days before o. So you have a great chance. What symptoms do you have?

I am definitely making enough time to dtd....dh on the other hand I almost have to force to do it lately. This quarter for school he has a lot of time consuming homework and he feels like he has to get A's in everything or he's a failure. So I either have to jump him first thing in the morning (which I don't really like to do cuz I'm cranky in the mornings) or we do it at like 2 o'clock in the morning when I'm half asleep. But on the plus side we've done it every day for the past 4 days and I had really strong o pains yesterday. Sooo fx's we did enough....now time for the waiting game.

Really hope this cycle we all get our BFP's.....I would be happy even if just one of us got it.


----------



## Eternity

I really hope we all get our BFPs!!
:dust::dust:

I've had some nausea, but it was really bad yesterday but had cleared by lunchtime. Starting to feel a bit iffy now actually (8am) though I've been up for an hour and half feeling fine. Lots of twinges and cramping. Last couple of days bad lower backache.
Though my temps are fluctuating it did dip below coverline and then stay above it.
Increased thirst and weird taste in mouth.

But I still don't think this is it!! I think I want it so badly that my body is tricking me!
Hence why no testing yet! AF due around the 31st, so will try to hold out and see if she arrives or not first!!
It still would be brilliant though if this was it, as it's our wedding anniversary on the 5th and think a nice little gift-wrapped bfp would be soooo cool!

Sounds like you did enough and around the right time too mattsgirl! I have my FXed for you!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

So for the first time since ttc I'm 99% sure of when I ovulated. So I'm 5 dpo today. I'm trying really really hard not to symptom spot but its really hard. I've had cramping the last 2 days. And I know its a little early but I haven't been feeling very well either. FXed that this is it for us eternity!!

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Eternity

I really hope this is your cycle mattsgirl!!!

Personally I reckon the witch will get me, she's due in 2-3 days and I'm sure she's polishing her broomstick ready!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I really hope she's not on her way eternity! And you get your bfp!

Afm af is due in a week, so just watching to see if I start spotting like usual. Had a little cramping this morning which is 6dpo. And my lower back has been hurting so fx that is a good sign!
......there was something else I was gonna tell you but I'm completely spacing and can't remember.


----------



## Eternity

Lol, I do that all the time - think 'oh I must remember to tell whoever' then by the time I speak to that person it's gone!

Sounds promising!! It could've been implantation cramping!
So did you use OPKs to know when you Oed?

AF due tomorrow, will expect to see some spotting later, I've had other signs: in the week before I nearly always get clumsy and mix up my words, which has been happening so :shrug: she's gonna get me!
Just wish I knew why my lower back is agony and I get regular nausea.

I've got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

No I didn't use opks. I had major cramping in my ovaries (which I don't usually get) and a ton of ewcm (which I usually don't get either) then the next day completely dry. But I still haven't remembered what I was gonna tell you. This morning I woke up and my boobs feel a lot heavier and are kinda sore. I know its a little early to be pregnancy related but last night around 11 I got really really nausous. Which is weird but I never get nasous or throw up or anything like that.

I refuse to believe your out yet!


----------



## TTCBean

Fingers crossed for you Mattsgirl!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hoping you o sooner this cycle!!! And it ends in a :bfp:


----------



## Eternity

Go on ttcbean!! You catch that eggy!!!

Mattsgirl, how many dpo are you now? I've had nausea since really early (too early in my opinion). I am crossing my fingers so hard for you! I really hope this is it and you get your bfp!!

AFM, AF due today - am missing a couple of my tell-tale signs so she may not be here til later (it's only 7.50am!) or tomorrow.
But I have set a plan in place even though I don't think I'll need it: if no AF by bedtime tomorrow I will test first thing Thurs. Nothing gets the witch here quicker than taking a hpt lol!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea I know what you mean about the witch showing up as soon as you take an hpt. The last two times I actually took an hpt af showed up in a hours time. I'm praying this is it for you eternity. 

Afm I'm 9dpo today with af due around Sunday, but last night dh and I messed around and when I went to the bathroom afterwards (sorry this is gonna be tmi) the stuff that came out was tinged pink. So af will probably be starting right on time. I hate that I spot for so long before hand. I don't even get to hope for the whole tww. It sucks!!


----------



## cmiclat1977

Eternity said:


> Welcome to this thread cmiclat!! It's horrible not knowing when to expect the witch, and I've heard that the first one or two cycles off of the pill can be really crazy. What CD were you on when you had your pos opk?
> Are you using any fertility aids?
> 
> Mattsgirl, you are more than welcome, that's the great thing about BnB, is to learn and share!! Where abouts in your cycle are you now?
> I'm sorry you had such a bad time at the BBQ! :hugs:

I was on CD 18 when I got my first +opk.


----------



## BabyB2013

Hi there,

I am in the same boat with my periods everywhere. My cyclebcan be from 28 to 35 days.

I was always confused trying to detect O but could not pin point. 

Instead of tracking and counting days, my Dr told me to BD every other day and not stress out trying to figure out cycle.

hope this helps. FX


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies just wanted to let you know that af showed up right on time on sunday.so onto cycle 16. Gods luck every one else this cycle.


----------



## kiki04

My cycles can be 32 days to 65 days!!! Most recent was 25 days.. WTF this only started happening in november 2011... since then I have had 2 normal cycles... the rest have been bonkers :wacko:


----------



## Pegasus

Hi ladies. Can I join? I'm currently cd64, just started accunputure and fertilitea. My cycles are always irregular. Makes it so difficult doesnt it! Xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Welcome to the new ladies on here. Before me and my dh started ttc my cycles were always regular (between 28 and 30 days) Then last year around july they went crazy so now they're anywhere between 28 and 56 days. Thankfully though the last couple cycles have gone back to 30 or 31 days. So yay! But still not able to get excited if I'm late cuz could just be a stupid cycle. Right now I'm just waiting for af to leave. She should be wrapping up in the next day or 2. 

The last couple days I have been really emotional because my sister got married on friday (which was beautiful) and they are ntnp just gonna see what happens. But I just know that they are gonna fall pregnant right away. Not that I wouldn't be happy for her, I'll be exstatic. I just don't know how I'm going to handle it emotionally. Unfortunately I can't control my emotions as well as I wish I could. So I'm going to have a talk with her. She knows that we've been ttc for a while now with no luck and how upset its made me. So I'm just going to ask her not to tell me with a bunch of other people just because I don't know how I'm going to react. I'll make sure she knows how happy I'll be for her and she'll understand....(I hope). So FX'ed I can keep it together when the time comes.


----------



## Eternity

:hi: ladies welcome to this thread!!

On cd9 for me. Having a laid back cycle as we are busy busy busy elsewhere.

Mattsgirl, it's great that your sister is understanding of your situation, and if they're only ntnp rather than ttc then it may not happen as quickly as you worry it might. Who knows you may even end up pg together with your sister!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I know it might not happen right away for them but considering there has been five women that I know who started ttc after we did, get pregnant and already have their babies, I have a really hard time not thinking that its going to happen with her too. I would LOVE to be pregnant at the same time as. Her. My mom keeps saying that's why it hasn't happened yet. Because we are meant to be pregnant together. Hoping that's true. I'm getting really discouraged about ttc. Sometimes I just want to give up but I don't want to waste that time plus I don't think my braain would stop letting me anyway.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hope everyone else is doing better than me.


----------



## TTCBean

Hey ladies, just wanted to update and say I got my BFP yesterday at 12dpo!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats that's sooo exciting!!


----------



## pola17

Hey! Its been a while since I last posted here! Whats up? What did I miss??

I kind of forgot what I told you last time. Back in june after a heavy fight DH and I separated for about 2 or 3 weeks, but things are back to normal..

We´re not TTC at all, so now we´re on the NTNP swing...

These weeks I have not been feeling good... after a migraine that lasted an entire weeked, I got some blood tests, and got as a result that I have low sugar, meaning I have to eat more often, and also seems like I might get hipotyroidism (sp?), so I want to get that checked with a doctor this week..
So besides being sick, theres nothing else new in my life!


----------



## Eternity

:hi:

Sorry I've not been around. We went back to ntnp instead of actively ttc, so I've not been on here as I've been focusing my attention elsewhere.

Hope everyone is doing well!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## pola17

Hey Eternity! :hi:

Yes, its been a while! How is NTNP working for you? Im suppossed to be on that path as well!


----------



## Eternity

It's certainly a lot less stressful, but no results yet lol.
Kind of not been too bothered though, really we could do with working on timing a bit better lol!

How's it going for you?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi Eternity and Pola, I'm really glad that ntnp has been less stressful for you. I understand the timing thing though. That's kinda where we've been the last couple months too.
Pola how are you doing?


----------



## pola17

Im ok!! same old, same old, but defenitelly NTNP has been much better for us...
Im no longer depressed, and Im more optimistic! Which is good!

whats new with you??


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey sorry internet acting up. But sadly nothing new with me. The ntnp helped relieve stress for a couple months but now back to being emotional and depressed all the time. I'm pretty sure I missed o this time so I already feel out this month. (I guess I'll know next week) but trying to find all the good things about not being pregnant yet. (there aren't many and don't seem good enough). Trying to find a hobby for when I'm home and have too much time to think but so far no good.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## pola17

Thank you!

And yes, it is difficult to spend some cycles without that BFP! :hugs:

I asked DH to adopt a pet... a cat or dog to keep my mind busy! Im also cooking more than usual... this is helping me distract! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

I would love to have a dog but our apartment won't allow them and Dh doesn't want one til we own our own home and have an outside for it to run around in.

Spotting started on Thursday so I should be starting tomorrow or the next day. So today I'm gonna stop at the store and buy some opks and mucinex. I need to feel like I'm doing something, even though I know in the end I really have no control. Plus if it doesn't happen in the next couple months might be scheduling an infertility appointment and they won't really do anything until you've tried them. So just gonna get that outta the way now. 

Where you ladies at in your cycles?


----------



## pola17

hey! Im on CD1! :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey pola your one day ahead of me. Got my mucinex and gonna get my opks tomorrow after work. Was going to buy them the other day but I couldn't find the 20 pack at any store. So I'm just gonna go with the pack of 7 and not test twice a day.

Hope your doing good eternity!


----------



## pola17

Hey Mattsgirl! Lucky you! I cant get ovulation predictor kits in Ecuador! And if I buy them online, with the shipping and all, it gets pretty expensive!

Im on CD6, and today is my last clomid day. I switched my clomid days from cd5-9 to CD2-6, and so far Ive seen results.
Usually my preriods are 6 days long. From CD1-3 bleeding is full, cd4-5 bleeding is normal, and cd6 bleeding is light.... since I took clomid on CD2, by CD3 my period was so light, that by cd4 I stopped using pads, and so far Ive had these light cramps I get prior ovulation.. Ill cross my fingers for you all and I! :winkwink:


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies, glad you're both keeping well!

Sorry I've been AWOL!

I'm currently cd38, no real symptoms and now I've decided that I really out to test in the morning I've started to get very very light spotting :shrug: so who knows lol ?! :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

OOOO sounds promising Eternity!! My fingers are crossed for you! Time for one of us to get a :bfp:

Pola so glad that it seems to be working better this cycle (at least so far) Really hope it does the trick.

AFM I bought a pack of opks. Not only is there 7 tests but theyre the line ones and not the digital. I could have gone to a different store and got the 7 pack of digital but I knew if I kept putting it off like I have for the last couple months. So should be starting those next week. Still debating with myself as to which day to start. Because I only have 7 I don't want to start to early and run out before I o but dont want to start to late and miss it that way too. I think I have a general idea of when I o so how many days before that do you think I should start?


----------



## pola17

Good luck! Let´s hope youll get a BFP! :happydance:

I took my last clomid lastnight! :)


----------



## Eternity

Well cd8 over here. According to ff I should be into my fertile window now.

No idea why I had such a stupid long cycle before - hope this ones more normal!!

We should be doing plenty of BDing though as at the weekend we went away and while away we saw a friend of ours with her new lil boy. I was (surprisingly) fine - hubby on the other hand was mega broody :haha:

How are you both doing?


----------



## Mattsgirl

FX you have a 9 months cycle this time!!

Started mucinex yesterday and also took my first opk. Opk was negative but no surprise, shouldn't turn positive until tomorrow. Hopefully I do get a positive and these weren't a waste of money. But I may have found something to keep me busy until it finally happens. I might be going back to school. If we can afford it and fit it in with work. But I'm really hoping it'll work out cuz I'm getting really excited.

Pola hope your doing good!


----------



## Eternity

Oooh sounds good, what will you be studying?

I'm doing a long distance learning course (study from home) as I couldn't fit college in around work once they stopped doing the courses in the town where I live.

Definitely go for it though Mattsgirl, as chances are that's when you'll wind up preggo!!!:thumbup:

Pola, how has the clomid been working for you? Are you and your oh actively trying now?


----------



## pola17

hey Eeternity and Mattsgirl! :hi:

Eternity, was does broody means? :haha: sooooorry! Its just that English is not my first language!! :rofl: so you´re in your fertile days?? Hope this cycle is the one! :winkwink:

Mattsgirl, Im doing good! Seems like clomid is defenitelly doing its job! I dont know when Im exactly ovulating, I dont have OPKs, and I forgot to temp! :haha: but judging by CM, I either ovulated 2 days ago, yesterday, or today! DH and I have been :sex: since monday everynight! Im also wishing for this cycle to be at least normal! And what do you want to study??

Whats new girls??? Not so much is going on here! But maybe my FIL will move to my country on dec 20th, so december will be a hard month for us!

Hope you all are doing great! :flower:


----------



## Eternity

Sorry Pola, I never think before I use slang!
Broody is that feeling you get inside when you see/hold a baby - that longing for one of your own.

Usually whenever anyone brings up the whole 'isn't it about time you had another kid' we manage to skirt around it and turn the conversation elsewhere (we are actually very good at that), but when hubby was holding this little baby boy he was so obvious. The baby's mum pointed it out and then asked him would he want a boy or girl, and he just said 'I really don't mind' - was so sweet!


----------



## pola17

awwwww your DH sounds like a sweet guy!

And its ok to use slang... that way I can learn more! :winkwink:

I think I already ovulated, but I will torture DH with one last sexay session :winkwink:

I still get tons of CM!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, eternity your dh does sound so very sweet. I love the way men get when they hold babies is soo cute.

But I want to go to cosmetology school. I know it sounds silly but its something that I really enoy. I also got my positive opk today!! Which is good because holding in your pee for 4 hours is aot harder than I thought it would be. But we've bd'ed everyday since Tuesday and we'll do it again tonight and tomorrow, and maybe Sunday just to be on the safe side. So fx it'll happen this month.


----------



## pola17

I'll cross my fingers!!! That positive opk sounds promising! :dance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, How's everybody doing?

3dpo and feel really relaxed right now. FX I stay that way!


----------



## pola17

Hey!! Im good...

Im not sure what DPO Am I... I might be 4-6 DPO... Im not that relaxed, I got paranoid today! :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Whatcha paranoid about?

Oops meant I was 2dpo not 3. But my younger sister told me today that she's over a week late for her af but she's too scared to test. Her and her dh just got married and they're not trying and don't want a baby right now (and can't really afford it) but they're not preventing anything.....I'm trying really hard not to get upset. But easier said than done.


----------



## pola17

I know what you mean! :hugs: its so hard to not be upset about it! :hugs: :flower:

And, with "paranoid", I mean that I google diseases (like endometriosis), and then I convince myself I have that, and when I read the symptoms, I start feeling them! Im nuts! :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

Hey ladies, I'm cd16, no idea how many dpo I am, but I'm fine with that :thumbup:

Hubby gave up smoking at the end of September and I must admit it seems to have increased his libido :sex::rofl:
And I caught him doing research into how long it takes for :spermy: to improve.

:hugs: Mattsgirl, has your sister tested yet? Such bad timing when you were feeling so positive too!!
Oh, and with regards to OPKs, yes it is incredibly difficult to hold for 4 hours - think I usually only lasted 3 and a half :blush:


----------



## pola17

Lucky you! (about your DH's libido) :winkwink:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola oh my gosh I know. I spot a week before my period actually starts so I googled it and it can be a sign of endo or poor egg quality ( both of those things run in my family). So now I'm freaking out thinking I have one or both of those things! Stupid google. Humans were not meant to have that much information at they're fingure tips.

No eternity she has tested yet. They don't get paid til Friday and can't afford to buy a test until then. That's so cool that your dh is doing research. I'm sure it helps knowing how much thattttc is on his mind too.


----------



## pola17

Yeah, google makes us paranoid! And I hate it!

Since the days I thought I Oed, I got mild cramping, now I barely feel something every now and then, I barely get CM, and boobs sore, but nothing special...

Whats new tho, is that Im not gassy, or bloated! And also boobies start soaring a few days before AF is due, and boobs have been soaring pretty much after O, but still, I really dont feel pregnany at all! :haha:

Also, pre AF days, I feel fat and ugly, and I feel ok... at moments pretty! :rofl: (thats REALLY noticiably new)

Whats up, ladies??

I should test by next tuesday/wednesday, if my calculation is correct! :winkwink:


----------



## Eternity

Good luck Pola, FXed this is your BFP!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good Luck!!! Really hope this is it for you! Don't worry about not feeling pregnant, there really isn't a certain way your supposed to feel. Everybody is different and experiences different things. So maybe for you its not feeling anything.

Eternity, where are you at in your cycle?

AFM nothing new to report. AF is due in a week so spotting should start any day. FX'ed it won't though. My birthday is on the 15th and I would love that as a Birthday/Christmas present.


----------



## Mattsgirl

So its offical, my little sister is pregnant.


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: Mattsgirl! I'm sure that's very difficult to handle, even though I have no doubt that you're happy for your sis!!
Maybe you are destined to be preg at the same time?!

Where abouts in your cycle are you?

I'm in the tww, so I'm not around as much as I need to stay distracted to avoid obsessing lol.

How about you Pola? How many dpo are you? I hope this is your BFP!


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl :hugs: I know its difficult to have someone close pregnant! It happens to me all the time! :hugs: but we´re here for you!

Eternity I should test tomorrow... assuming I ovulated on the 12th or 13th of november, tomorrow should be 14 or 15 DPO.... I still get some very mild cramps every now and then, boobies soare, and last night I had a very vivid dream... but I present this is not the cycle! But lets see! DH Is buying tonight a HPT, so I can test tomorrow morning!

How was your weekend? :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Pola those symptoms sound really promising!!

I'm 9dpo today. I was really hoping to be pregnant with her too because that would be awesome, but started spotting last night so af will be here by saturday if not earlier. I still have 8 months obviously to get pregnant and still be the same time but after 19 months of trying I don't see that happening.
She told me at the beginning of a work day (we work together) and so all day I was pushing back tears and just trying to be excited for her and talk about all the exciting things. On my lunch break I called DH and told him and he sounded excited for them. (my sisters husband is his brother, think I already told you that but just in case) but when I got home DH was a mess and we just spent the night holding each other crying. Then yesterday we went to church like we normally do but every time I would look at my mom and I would almost lose it. Because I knew that it was gonna be one of the best days of her life. Shes wanted a grandchild since my older sister got married 4 years ago. But thy wanted to wait a couple years first, then after a year and a half of marriage her husband got testicular cancer and now they can't have kids. Then when me and DH got married there was hope again because we didn't want to wait. But at the beginning of this year after my sis got engaged my mom kept making jokes about them getting pregnant first. And nows its happened. But I ended going to the bathroom at church and breaking down. So DH took me to the truck and we both cried some more.

I feel like I'm a terrible person because most of the time I can only think of all the reasons they don't deserve a baby right now. And driving down the street I see the 15 year old thats high on some kinda drug pregnant. It's just not fair. I feel like I'm letting DH down, because I know the spotting is some kinda sign that something is wrong. And DH feels like he's letting me down because he thinks something is wrong with him. I'm just so tired of feeling like we're never gonna have kids.

I'm sorry for the very long rant, I just really needed to get that off of my chest.


----------



## pola17

awww :hugs: you´re not a bad person for feeling this way! Is very normal!

I hope you can cheer up soon!

Something similar happened to me last year: my best friend got pregnant, and next day I got a fake BFP. When DH and I found out, we werent pregnant at all, I had a meltdown, and I ended up in therapy with DH... Its difficult to not get upset, but being depressed might make things worst... my BF ended up having her daughter who´s 3 months now, but I learned to be really happy for her!

:hugs: dont cry!


----------



## Eternity

Pola, did you test?????


----------



## pola17

lol, I did on monday, but got 2 BFN! 

Still no sings of AF, so I think I will re test next monday...we have guests in our house for the weekend! :)


----------



## Mattsgirl

That sounds like fun. Hopefully they will keep your mind busy until Monday.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'll join in here. I have very irregular cycles. And the past couple of weeks, I've been starting to wonder if I ever even ovulate. I guess the only way to know is to try some OPKs.

I had a good string of three months of normal 28 day cycles *GASP!*, but it was all ruined earlier this month. Was after CD28, but it was just weird brown spotting for two days (11/4 and 11/5), then nothing. I was hoping it was IB, but I tested around that time with BFNs and took a test today with FMU. Still BFN.

Both my older sisters got knocked up before they ever wanted to barely out of their teens, but I've been married four years now, and it doesn't seem like I can. :nope:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ginger, I know how you feel. My younger sis just told me that there pregnant. Its very hard to understand why its so easy for other people when its so difficult for you. But we're here for you whenever you need to talk. The other ladies on here are veery encouraging.
You should try opks I did for the first time this month and it took away a lot of my stress of wondering. If I ovulated and when. Plus it made bding feel less like a chore and more fun. Because I didn't feel like I had to to make sure we caught o. So for me spending the money on themwas definitely worth it.


----------



## pola17

:dance: yay! a new member! Welcome, GingerPanda! :hi:

As for what I posted a few days ago, yes, my guests are keeping my mind busy, which is good! :)

Happy weekend, muchachas!


----------



## Mattsgirl

So pola are you actually late or did you just test early...I'm sure you've said but I'm having trouble remembering and have a hard time going back on my phone.


----------



## pola17

lol, the problem is that I dont know! :wacko:
You see, I have very irregular cycles, and because of Clomid, I started getting EWCM from CD13-16, so I had all those days :sex: but Im not 100% when I ovulated...

I assume I ovulated, as I got O pain, and got tons of EWCM, but MAYBE I tested too early, but it is more likely, that Im not pregnant, and that I will need medication to bring my menstruation... this has happened to me before! :wacko:

I hate my cycles, they make things harder! :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh ok. I'm so sorry pola that really sucks. Thankfully I've never had to do that but I can imagine that's really hard to go through. I'm still prayin you'll get your bfp!


----------



## pola17

Thanks! I tested an hour ago and got a BFP. I'm so scared! I don't want to go through on what happened to me last year, when I got a false positive. Pray for me, girls!


----------



## pola17

Heres the pic of my test! I need some comments! https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/test.jpg.html does it look like a BFP, or am I nuts?

According to DH, its positive... the line was drawn a few seconds after I peed on it... the line is soft, but visible, and the line still can be seen in the test, after a few hours!

Im so nervous and scared! :cry:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my gosh pola that's definitely a :bfp:!! Congrats

I got my :bfp: tonight also on 2 different test both test lines are darker than the control line.I i'lltry and post a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my gosh pola that's definitely a :bfp:!! Congrats

I got my :bfp: tonight also on 2 different test both test lines are darker than the control line.I i'lltry and post a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## pola17

Does it mean we'll be bump buddies???!!!


Holly sht!!!!!!! :dance: best day ever!

I'm scared! I re tested now at 5:30am, and the line was exactly as the previous test, it wasn't darker. What could this mean?

I'll get a blood test later!!!



Yaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## pola17

ok, so here´s the new pic... here youll find last night´s test, and today´s test (is the one below) https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/test2.jpg.html

I got the line inmediatelly, but it wasnt any darker than last nights... it was pretty much the same... what do you think?

Later Ill try to get a blood test to relax.... Im so scared! buaaaaa!! :wacko:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I would try a different brand of test and see what that does. 

Yay we're gonna be bump buddies! According to your ticker your 2 days ahead of me! I'm so excied I barely slept last night!!


----------



## pola17

I didnt sleep AT ALL!

Blood test results: PREGNANT! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :dance: we´re bump buddies!

I didnt get the HCG levels tests, only the blood test that says whether you´re pregnant or not! :happydance:

This is the happiest day of my life! Im going to cry!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yay!!! Oh my gosh!!!! How funny is it that it happened for both of us on the same month. We're gonna have august babies!!


----------



## pola17

yes, Indeed! Im sooo happy!

I have an appointment with my GYNO at 5pm! yaaaay! :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Dang I don't think any dr's here will see patients until they are like 10-12 weeks.....maybe I should call. The sooner I can see her the better I will feel.


----------



## pola17

Maybe thats one of the few good things about Ecuador..

HOWEVER... Today Im sure the only thing my doctor will do is:
Check my results
Prescribe an HCG levels test
Prescribe vitamins
Ask me to come back in a few weeks, until first scan can be due!

I havent taken acid folic in months, so seeing him today is a good idea, to know which brand to buy, etc.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Yea that probably is a good idea. I'm gonna try and see if I can get a blood test done tomorrow just to make me feel better.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hopefully this comes through. But the top one is the first one I took and the bottom one is the one I took an hour later.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121203_100451.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pola17

:happydance: you´re soooo pregnant!
December will be the most kick ass month ever! :happydance:

BTW, do you feel anything?


----------



## GingerPanda

CONGRATS BOTH OF YOU!

I am cramping. I think the :witch: is on her way to get me. I'll definitely try OPK's this cycle and see what happens.


----------



## pola17

Thanks, GingerPanda! Actually I'm getting cramps too! You're not out, until the witch catches you! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

No matter what, I've got a doctor's appointment for Dec 13th to try to figure out what the heck is up. I am very confident that I will not get a BFP before then. :nope:

I just hope AF comes before then. Knowing my luck, she'll get here that morning, and my appointment is at 8:30am. :dohh:

Nothing like an old man staring into your cooch before 9am.


----------



## pola17

oh well!

When I saw my doctor, he prescribed me clomid.. so this is a clomid baby!

Something positive will come from that dr appointment!! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, and congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Let us know how you do at the doctor, and keep in touch!!!


----------



## Eternity

Oh my goodness, I take a few days off and look at everything I've missed!!

Firstly, :hi: GingerPanda!! Welcome!

Secondly...... :headspin: WTF?! :dohh:
I'm blown away by the fact that you've both got your BFPs!!!!

:hugs::happydance: CONGRATS!! Fab news Pola!! And Mattsgirl see you were destined to be preg with your sister!!

I'm so happy for the both of you!! (Oh and have you heard, we're expecting a new addition to our royal family too:thumbup:)

Afm, I won't be joining you ladies yet. Have been clumsy and forgetful all week, very light spotting over last two days, now followed by bloating and cramps - :witch: is on her way!!:shrug:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you eternity! Really wish you could join us. I know I'm sooo excited. I work with both of my sister so I was able to tell them today. I called them into the breakroom and said do you want to see something cool and showed them the pic of the tests and they both screamed. It was so great.

Pola I've been a little crampy on and off. But not like af this feels different. Plus I'm hungry all the time and been a little gassy. Euw I know.


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, it's official. AF has arrived. Hubby went in to work late to take me to IHOP for breakfast. :thumbup:

Nine days until my doctor's appointment, which needed to happen anyway. By my OB/GYN's reckoning, I have not been in for anything since 2009! I hate going to the OB/GYN. :blush:

My doctor is an older man, and he's very good, but it makes me uncomfortable to have a male doctor. But the practice is the best in town and only has one female doctor. Her waiting list for new clients is more than a year, and I'm just not waiting that long!


----------



## pola17

Eternity! Youll be joining us soon! Im sure!!!

Would you believe me if I tell you I have mild AF cramps, and doctor said is veeeery normal... so you´re not out until the witch catches you! :hugs:

Mattsgirls is destined to be pregnant at the same time as her sis, and me, Im destined to be pregnant at the same time with Kate Middleton (my fashion guru) :rofl:

Sorry... I woke up with a strange sense of humour today! :winkwink:


----------



## pola17

GingerPanda said:


> Well, it's official. AF has arrived. Hubby went in to work late to take me to IHOP for breakfast. :thumbup:
> 
> Nine days until my doctor's appointment, which needed to happen anyway. By my OB/GYN's reckoning, I have not been in for anything since 2009! I hate going to the OB/GYN. :blush:
> 
> My doctor is an older man, and he's very good, but it makes me uncomfortable to have a male doctor. But the practice is the best in town and only has one female doctor. Her waiting list for new clients is more than a year, and I'm just not waiting that long!

My doctor is also a guy, but as long as you trust him, youll do good!
Im sorry the witch catched you! :hugs:

Its very important going to the OB/GYN every year, to get a pap smear, check your breasts, and see if there´s something going on there...

Before TTC, they found out about my PCOS, and could treat it on time! Dont be embarassed to go! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, thanks. I have always been weird about going, even when I had my mom's doctor back in TN who was female. It's just weird for anyone to stare deeply into my crotch like they're trying to read a crystal ball. :haha:

I had to have a ton of tests and stuff done last time, so it wasn't just one visit. I even had to have a trans-vaginal ultrasound to check for cysts and other stuff, but they never found anything to explain my weird cycles. I hadn't had a period in three months at that time. They gave me something to start it, and I had been fine ever since. Well... my cycles were still messed up, but at least they were happening. I didn't care because I wasn't TTC, but now I am so... off I go!

I do self breast examinations pretty regularly. I know it's no replacement for a professional though. You're right in that I need to see the doctor more often, so that's what I'm doing going forward. Right now it's a checkup and talking about what I need to be doing for TTC, and if we need to run any more tests or try something to regulate my cycles.

I figure if I'm TTC, now would be the best time to get over my awkwardness at strangers staring at my crotch, because labor and delivery is pretty much puttin' that on public display for hours. :haha:


----------



## pola17

Yeah! I have to get used that many strangers will have to stare at my lady parts! :haha:

Did they check your hormones, thyroid?


----------



## GingerPanda

Yeah, they did. All normal. At this point, I'm just weird.

In highschool, about one or two cycles a year were so bad that I would get dizzy, vomit, have heart palpitations and cold sweats, and finally pass out from being in so much abdominal pain. But when I would wake up, I would be completely fine. The last time it happened was in 2007 when my dorm-mate ended up taking me to the hospital at 2am having mini-seizures, and they wouldn't see me right away! They made me sit in the waiting room having mini-seizures and in pain for two hours, and by the time they would see me it was over. All tests were normal. :shrug:

I'm hoping it was just my body getting extra heavy doses of hormones as a teen, and that I've grown out of it. It certainly hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my gosh ginger, that does not sound right. But I'm glad your going to the doctor. I went in June after we hit the year mark and even though I never got any answers I still felt better know that the few things they did check were ok. I'm sorry AF showed up, I know how difficult that is.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm not excited at all about a bunch of people staring at my lady parts, but thankfully my dr is female and she's not old either. She probably early 30's. I didn't have an opportunity to go get a blood test. But I did do the next best thing. It said it was supposed to take 3 minutes for results but it showed up in 1.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121204_101832.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks. I'll be just fine! :thumbup:


And that digi is looking great!


----------



## pola17

Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you eternity! Really wish you could join us. I know I'm sooo excited. I work with both of my sister so I was able to tell them today. I called them into the breakroom and said do you want to see something cool and showed them the pic of the tests and they both screamed. It was so great.
> 
> Pola I've been a little crampy on and off. But not like af this feels different. Plus I'm hungry all the time and been a little gassy. Euw I know.

My cramps are very soft, and they come and go. 

I'm hungry all the time too! But when I start eating, I get nausea! It's horrible! Lol!


----------



## pola17

:happydance: nice digit!

GingerPanda: I hope they can find out a reason soon! It helped my cycles to start eating organical food!!!

BTW my jeans won't fit in my pelvis area.... Already? :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the advice! We have been eating a lot of organic food, and drinking organic milk for over a year, but not for ttc reasons. Organic milk is just amazing! It tastes better, and it lasts longer. I got milk last week, and the sell by date isn't until January. lol

Anyone reading this: Get organic milk. You will never be able to go back. :thumbup:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'm the other way around I'm hungry all the time and if I wait to long to eat I get nausea. Basically I have about 10 minutes to eat something once I feel hungry and then just feel sick. My sis is like "I'm praying you get really really sick too" she's been throwing up for the past week. I'm like I still have a couple weeks until I'm where your at so its possible but really hoping thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh and about the jeans I heard this early its probably just bloat and that it should go down right in time to get your real bump.


----------



## pola17

lol! You know, I did get bloated today, but never thought my crotch could inflate! :rofl: oh well! Good news is that I have some jeans that fit better!

Lucky you, you only get nausea if you´re hungry! But today was a better day for my nausea!

Im making a lot of food containing iron (beans, lentils, green vegetables, soy) because my doctor explained that the baby absorbs A LOT of iron, and if you dont take enough iron during pregnancy, youll get constipated, and if the doctor prescribes iron in tables, he says constipation can get worst, so Im taking it seriously, as I had a severe case of hemorroids back in October, and I really dont wanna go through it anymore! :haha:


----------



## Eternity

AF showed up, just in time to mean no birthday nookie for hubby!

Hope neither of you suffer too badly with m/s, when I had dd I got it really bad (though thankfully was never hospitalised) - I refused to call it 'morning' sickness too, for me it was morning-noon-and-night sickness!! Though when you start to feel a bit sick nibble on a gingernut biscuit or some gingerbread!

Ginger- I'm just as bad- I never go to the drs as often as I should! In fact I don't even go when I'm ill!


----------



## pola17

Eternity, so sorry the witch catched you! :hugs:

I think my pregnancy is not doing well! I got my test results of my hcg levels test from 2 days ago, and I got:
Progesterone: 12.37
Hcg: 130

Its too low! I knew it was too good to be true! :cry: I thought after almost 2 years, it was finally happening! :cry:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I think the levels all depend on when the baby implanted. So if it implanted a little later than your levelswouldnt be that high yet. Are you getting another one done to see if it doubles like its supposed too?


----------



## pola17

Yes I am!
Tomorrow morning... Im scared, DH is so sad he cried a little bit, but my hopes are up!
Dr. said he liked my progesterone levels, tho.. he said that he had had cases of other patients getting low HCG levels, but good progesterone levels during very early pregnancy, so he asked me to not worry yet, and re test tomorrow...

I should book for the ultrasound for the 12th! Please, pray for me! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't pray, but I am thinking about you and hoping that everything goes well! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

awwww thank you so much, GingerPanda! I really appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I'll be praying pola. Really hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Mattsgirl

And sorry about the witch eternity


----------



## pola17

Thanks, Mattsgirl!!! Tomorrow's the day!!!


----------



## Eternity

I'm crossing my fingers for you Pola!! :hugs:


----------



## pola17

Thank you, Eternity!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey pola just curious if you've heard anything yet?


----------



## pola17

Ooops! Sorry for not updating!

Once we arrived to the clinic, they advised me to enter ER to get the results and an ultrasound today! And so we did!

They took a blood sample, and put me an IV so I can hydrate, fill my bladder, and get a better diagnosis on the ultrasound. 

On the ultrasound we couldnt see anything (it's way too early), but good news: no ectopic pregnancy! They also saw my uterus has grown, and endometrium has the perfect thickness, which make them sure baby is placed on the right place. 

Then, the blood test came: hcg DID increase, but not that much:

From 130 to 185

Progesterone went from 12.72 to 10.9. 
The ER doctor called my OB/GYN

They both agreed I need absolute rest a.s.a.p until at least Sunday, and place progesterone tablets inside my lady parts before bed time for 7 nights. 
They said once progesterone rises, so will hcg. 
They both agreed also, that I'm earlier than they thought, but we don't know yet how far!


So now we're doing our best to save this baby! It just need a little push to keep growing. 

They also said that lack of bleeding, and having mild cramps is a very good sign!

I'm in bed now, taking this seriously, feeling calmed, full of hopes, and happy! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

*LIKE!* :thumbup:

Thinking of you and hoping everything continues as planned!


----------



## pola17

Thank you!!

Hope my OB/GYN will have some encouraging words for DH and I! :)


----------



## Eternity

That all sounds promising Pola, hopefully your little bean will now grow nice and healthy!!


----------



## pola17

Thank you! I'm still scared, tho!

I have my appointment this afyernoon!


----------



## GingerPanda

Keep us posted!


----------



## pola17

I will!


----------



## Mattsgirl

hey sorry I haven't been on in a couple days been busy at work and really tired. Pola hope your appointment went good the other day. Glad to see they are doing all they can.


----------



## pola17

Well, I'm still scared and paranoid. I still have to wait, which is killing my nerves! :(


----------



## Eternity

How long do you have to wait Pola?


----------



## pola17

For now, until Wednesday. I have to take that day another blood test. If its too low for an ultrasound, I should go back the Monday after. My dr said once I reach on the beta test 1500, we'll be able to see where the baby is located, so we can be sure whether it's an ectopic, or I'm just a "low riser". He said being a low risers is quite normal :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Hoping for all the best, Pola!


----------



## pola17

Thanks! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

CD7 out of approximately (hopefully!) 30, and I'm already itching to try an OPK. DH frowned and said I was obsessing, and said I should wait until after my doctor's appointment on Thursday, which will be CD10. He's probably right, but I hate when he accuses me of obsessing. *TTC* means *trying* to conceive. And while he talks about wanting a kid so badly, I'm the only one keeping track of cycles, making doctor appointments, and doing research. He thinks I'm just obsessing. :dohh:

We did the NTNP thing for a year and nothing happened. This is the next step, bucko! :haha:


----------



## pola17

lol, the exact same thing used to happen to me!
I stop talking to DH about TTC, and told him we were officially NTNP, but it was all a charade... I was soooo TTC :rofl:

On my fertile days, I would go to him, talk dirty, put on sexy lingerie, and it worked! :rofl:

It used to pissed me off when he used to accuse me of obsessing!


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol! Go you!

I couldn't do that though. He wants a baby so bad, I just think all his life he has just kinda assumed it HAPPENS. His little sister accidentally got pregnant at 16, so why shouldn't we get pregnant right out of the gate? It only takes sex, right?

Wroooong! But maybe my doctor appointment on Thursday will clear up some stuff!


----------



## pola17

You can ask your doctor to explain him in details how TTC works! :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

He won't be coming to the appointment with me, as he has to work. The only appointment he's ever been on with me was when they were doing a transvaginal u/s to check for cysts, masses, or anything else physically wrong a few years ago, and I wanted him there for support in case they told me I had cancer or something.


----------



## pola17

Oh well! Perhaps you can find a brochure or something that explains, that you can take home for him to read???


----------



## GingerPanda

Maybe! I'll look while I'm there!


----------



## Eternity

Hi ladies, hope all is well.

How long until your scan Mattsgirl and Pola??
Hope the morning sickness is leaving you be!

Ginger, how are you? Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## Eternity

Forgot to say, hope you all had a great Christmas and new year!!


----------



## pola17

Hey! Happy new year! :happydance:

As for me, my last scan was at 8+3 https://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/17pola/media/balik8semanas3dias_zps0a87391c.jpg.html and all seemed fine until then....
My next scan is by the end of this month, when we reach the 12th week....

Im still paranoid that on next scan we´ll get a surprise! :(

BTW how did you spend the holidays?


----------



## GingerPanda

Eternity said:


> Hi ladies, hope all is well.
> 
> How long until your scan Mattsgirl and Pola??
> Hope the morning sickness is leaving you be!
> 
> Ginger, how are you? Whereabouts in your cycle are you?

I'm doing okay. AF didn't really show up. I just got lots of watery light-brown CM on the day after she was due. After two days, it turned clear. No cramping, no red blood, no five days, no nothing normal for AF. I took a Dollar Tree test this morning with FMU, and it looks like a BFN.

I dont know whether to say a new cycle started the day the CM did, or if I should consider myself late. :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Pola, I hope your scan goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Hey Pola, gorgeous scan pic, such a cute lil bean!
Is there a particular reason you had a scan so early? Or is that normal where you live?

I know how you feel though, when I was preg with dd I was always worried in the beginning - much more reassuring when you can feel baby move around!!

You'll be fine, and just think by next scan it'll look more like an actual baby!!:happydance:

Spent Xmas at home but had family visit - my fan on Xmas eve and inlaws on Boxing Day! Was fantastic!


----------



## Eternity

Ginger, how many dpo are you? Or how long ago should AF have shown?

Sounds a bit like implantation bleeding - maybe you tested too early??? Keeping fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

AF should have shown up five days ago. If it wasn't AF, then I would be 21-26DPO by now. My cycles are normally 30-32 days.

I think I'm out and my body just hates me.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies....I am new :) 

A little about me..my cycles are between 30-40....

This is my first cycle ttc #2...I used OPK's this time, and got a +OPK on the 6th of January, but pretty sure I ovulated yesterday ( was feeling very crampy..) and now today, nothing :happydance: so here is to the 2WW


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey Ladies I had my first scan on the 27 of December at which point I was 7+6. The pic is a little blurry because it was a mobile ultrasound and the machine was kinda old. We didn't hear the heartbeat but say it flickering away. My next scan is this afternoon. I'm so nervous. A couple weeks ago my sister (who found out she was pregnant a few weeks before me) found out that she lost her baby. That its heart stopped beating at 8 weeks. So I am sooo paranoid that something bad is gonna happen. DH and my mom will be there so I really hope everything is ok.

Welcome KittyKat2010 there are some really sweet ladies on this thread that are very supportive an understanding. I used opks for the first time and got my :bfp: even though it told me what I already thought was my o date.

Ginger it could have been implantation bleeding. I had some brown spotting a week before I got my BFP. I thought I was out but wasn't. Try not to stress about it cause if it is just late that'll make it worse. I did that alot.

As for morning sickness, it comes and goes mostly nausea but occasionally have to visit the toilet head first. But I've found if I eat as soon as I feel hungry then I won't get nauseas and as long as I eat within an hour of feeling hungry I won't throw up.

Where at in your cycle are you other ladies?


----------



## Mattsgirl

ooops meant to put a pic of the first scan. I'll post the knew one later. Might post it upside down like before but doesn't matter baby is circled and the round thing next to baby is the yoke sac.
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pola17

lol, Ive had MANY scans... here´s the reasons:
Dec 6th: try to check if theres an ectopic pregnancy, didnt see anything, just an uterus bigger than usual, making them suspect there´s pregnancy indeed.

Dec 12: we saw gestational sac inside the uterus... ectopic is no longer considered an option, but an hematoma is found, and Im required to get bed red a.s.a.p, and asked me to return the 22nd to check if its a blighted ovum.

Dec 22: saw LO and heard heartbeat!

Dec 24: had an emergency ultrasound due to strong stomach pain, but it turned out it was christmas dinner that didnt go well :blush:

Jan 2nd: emergency ultrasound because we were in a car crash, LO meassuring 8+3 with hearbeat...

By the 28th of january should be the 12th weeks scan!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Goodness! Everyone's been through a lot!

It looks like AF has finally started for me, properly. Sheesh, she took her time!


----------



## pola17

GingerPanda said:


> Goodness! Everyone's been through a lot!
> 
> It looks like AF has finally started for me, properly. Sheesh, she took her time!

ohhh man! :hugs: the good part of this, is that means a new opportunity that comes along with a new cycle! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep. I'm glad it's finally here. I guess I knew I wasn't pregnant, and AF not showing up was ticking me off. :haha:


----------



## pola17

I know! Ive been there! When you know it wasnt your cycle, but you just cant start the next one, if the witch wont show up!!!

However, I was really convinced I was out when I got my positive!


----------



## Mstib

I am on the same boat!

I am new to this website and looking for a buddy whos got PCOS like me.,..

it is just so hard to even know when to start charting!

Words or encouragement? or anyone who can tell me what to do? Accepting all sorts of advice...


PS: I am really not all that familiar with all the TTC slangs and acronyms! lol


----------



## pola17

Hey welcome! I'm Paola, had been trying to conceive (TTC) for over 2 years because of PCOS!
Question 1: how long have you been trying? Why I ask this? When you have been trying for over a year, you get tests, and get prescribed something. For example: DH's sperm was checked, I got prescribed metforfim, and it didn't work. Then, I got prescribed clomid and it worked. It all depends!!

Hope you'll get your big fat positive result (BFP) soon! :hugs:


----------



## Eternity

Hi mstib :hi:
Can't help with pcos, I'm afraid.
Tell us a bit about you and your hubby/partner.

Pola, look at you and your little prune already!!
How long now til your next scan? When you are able, will you find out sex or keep it a surprise? Any thoughts on names yet?


----------



## pola17

Well, Im not a prune already, here´s why:
According to tech on scan, baby should be on the 10th week (according to what we saw on last scan) but my OB/GYN insists the most reliable scan to really know how far you are, is the very first scan you find a HB, as when the LOs grow, they move and you cant meassure them properly... but Im lazy to change my ticker to 9+2.. but at least officially we´re a fetus!
My next scan should be by the 2nd of feb (12 weeks) or earlier, as they found some liquid on my cervix on last thrusday´s scan... maybe my Dr. will want a follow up for that!

We DO wanna know the sex a.s.a.p, and have names already:

Hazmik Veronica if it´s a girl (keep in mind DH is Armenian, and Hazmik means Jazmine in his language, his grandma who survived the Armenian genocide and the holocaust had this name, and I like it, and Veronica is my sister´s name who kick asses lol)
And Arthur for boy!
:cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

Great names!

I keep going back and forth with whether or not I want to find out the sex when we get pregnant. On one hand, I think it would be a great surprise. On the other hand, I will be so curious, I don't think I will be able to stand not knowing! And also because if it's a girl, I will have to get used to that thought because I've always pictured myself as having a son. :blush:

Maybe we will find out and keep it a secret from everyone else!


----------



## pola17

lol, I always found being on team yellow excited! But where I live (Ecuador) baby clothes are expensive and low quality, so I have to fly to the US to buy some... thats why I need to know whether its pink clothes, or blue clothes! :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Welcome Mstib! I unfortunately don't know anything about PCOS. But would definitely take Polas advice. See a doctor and get some tests done if they'll let you. If not there are alot of ladies on here who know a ton about charting and OPKs. I finally tried opks after a year and a half of ttc just to try help relieve some stress and it worked!

Darn that sucks that they moved your day back. BUt FXed we still have our LO's on the same day.


----------



## pola17

I know! It's like 6 days behind! I refuse to change my Ticker! :(

I swear on the ultrasound the baby didn't look like 8 weeks... He was way too active for that, or maybe I'm in denial :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies hope all is well with you guys!


----------



## GingerPanda

You too, Mattsgirl!

I'm doing well. My OPK was darker but still negative today on CD10. In December I got my positive OPK on CD10, which I felt was early. Just had a little weird cramping feeling in the right side of my abdomen, so maybe I'll get my positive OPK soon! :thumbup:


----------



## pola17

that cramping sounds good!!! I used to get it before I Oed!!!!


----------



## Eternity

Hi ladies hope everyone is keeping well!

Afm, just waiting for the witch to show. Very unlikely we caught this cycle as BDing was badly timed (except for once that might have been the night before I Oed, but I had quite a lot of cramping/twinging for about a week so I can't pinpoint it)
Shame though because that one night was while hubby and I were in a hotel after seeing the Rocky Horror Show in the theatre, so would've been quite fun nick naming a bump 'rocky' lol


----------



## Mattsgirl

You never know, you might not be out. Rocky would be such a cute nick name for a bump.
Yea cd 10 is a little early Ginger but depending on how long your cycles are it could be jut right for you. My cycles were a little longer so it was no surprise that I didn't get a positive opk until cd16. So FX'ed for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Mattsgirl said:


> You never know, you might not be out. Rocky would be such a cute nick name for a bump.
> Yea cd 10 is a little early Ginger but depending on how long your cycles are it could be jut right for you. My cycles were a little longer so it was no surprise that I didn't get a positive opk until cd16. So FX'ed for you!

My cycles are normally about 30 days, so I SHOULD ovulate around CD15, I think.

I meant to take an OPK earlier, but went to the bathroom and realized as soon as I was done that I forgot to take the OPK. :dohh:


----------



## Eternity

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing ok?


----------



## GingerPanda

AF decided her New Years resolution was to hang out with me more often. She's been stopping by every two weeks since. :dohh:

I've got an appointment to start testing with my OB-GYN on Mar 20th. Think I'm gonna take a temporary TTC break, as I don't want to have a baby during the holidays. (Watch, I'll finally get pregnant as soon as I don't want to.)


Hope everyone else is doing better!


----------



## Eternity

Well I hope you get some answers from the doctors soon Ginger, noone wants visits that often from the witch!!!

But she's been messing with me too! 
She turned up with no warning a couple of days early, then just vanished after two days!
But I've been really off ever since. Lots of AF symptoms that usually leave with her are still here, as well as constant cramping and twinging.

It has been suggested in another group on here that maybe the witch wasn't really the witch iykwim.....

Though that's highly unlikely!
Wish this cycle would just end!!!


----------



## pola17

Hey gingerpanda! Definitely I'm hoping you get the answers on why you're getting your period so often!

Eternity, have you tested yet? :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Eternity said:


> Well I hope you get some answers from the doctors soon Ginger, noone wants visits that often from the witch!!!
> 
> But she's been messing with me too!
> She turned up with no warning a couple of days early, then just vanished after two days!
> But I've been really off ever since. Lots of AF symptoms that usually leave with her are still here, as well as constant cramping and twinging.
> 
> It has been suggested in another group on here that maybe the witch wasn't really the witch iykwim.....
> 
> Though that's highly unlikely!
> Wish this cycle would just end!!!

Thanks, I hope I get answers too!

OMG, you're not the only one! TMI WARNING: In addition to AF showing up every two weeks, she's been hanging out for just a couple of days, been brown, been mucus-y, been light, been heavy red, UGH. I also had a couple of ladies say that it might not have actually been AF, but I never end up being preggo. :dohh: Hopefully you are, though!

:dust:





pola17 said:


> Hey gingerpanda! Definitely I'm hoping you get the answers on why you're getting your period so often!
> 
> Eternity, have you tested yet? :winkwink:

POLA! Your bump is a lemon! Cuuuuute! How is everything?


----------



## pola17

That's strange, Panda! Did you test??

Things are well... Morning sickness is getting better, now I can brush my teeth, and well, on next scan we'll know the sex of the baby! :)


----------



## Eternity

Wow Pola, how long til that scan? Over here the sex is told (if you wanna know) at the 20wk scan.

No I haven't tested. Going to try to wait out the next two-two and a half weeks until AF is due and then see what happens.

Have you tested Ginger?


----------



## pola17

Teeeest! :test:
Here they tell you at 16 weeks, but I don't know if I can find an appointment by then. On the 20th week scan they usually tell here as well... I'll have that scan at 19 weeks, as I'm flying to the states before turning 20 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

Wow that's not long to wait then! 
Have you and DH settled on names yet?


----------



## pola17

yes we have!
if it´s a girl, Hasmik Veronica
and if it´s a boy, Arthur...

Hasmik means Jasmine in Armenian (DH is from there), and it was the name of his grandma, who survived: genocide, holocaust, soviet union and war with Azerbaijan! (poor woman!), and Veronica is my sis´name!

As for Arthur, I dont know why he chose that name, but I loved it, so we agreed!
I chose the girl´s name! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Beautiful names, Pola!

Wasted a FRER this morning on a BFN. Then moments later I had weird twinges coming from the left side (I O'd from the right last time), so I took an OPK. It's positive, but I knew it would be because even when I'm having these crazy cycles, I *always* get a positive on CD10, then another positive on CD16 (which is when I'm really supposed to O). After that, I usually have a 15-16 day wait, but lately, AF has been starting 3-4 days later. :cry:


----------



## pola17

Sounds confusing, GingerPanda! :( I hope you get answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Ginger that would be so frustrating. I truly hope you get answers soon and that its an easy fix. 
Eternity sorry af being a pain but Fx'd its a good thing.


----------



## GingerPanda

Nothing new to report on, just saying hi! :wave:


----------



## pola17

:hi: well, hi!!! How´s life in there???


----------



## GingerPanda

Life is cold! Getting ready to install some curtains in my computer/music/craft/art room, so hopefully covering that window will keep it warm.


----------



## pola17

well, you should update us with pics of the final results! :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

pola17 said:


> well, you should update us with pics of the final results! :winkwink:

Sorry about the mess in the floor. I didn't feel like cleaning up. (But I really need to.)

Kinda hard to see, but the curtains are like a purple-plum color. It feels warmer in here already, *and* I can play the piano without my neighbor's dogs staring intensely at me while they poo in my yard. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







curtains.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pola17

Ginger, are you a musician??? What do you play besides piano? DH is a musician as well! :D


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat! I have very rarely played for anyone's entertainment but my own, so I'm not sure if I'd call myself a musician. But I do play music!

I play the piano (obviously). If you look really closely at the piano, I have my two Irish tin/penny whistles laying on the keys. I also play violin/Irish fiddle. When I was in school, I played percussion and mallet instruments (xylophone, marimba, vibraphone, chimes, glockenspiel, bells, etc). I know a couple of chords on the guitar, but no songs. Also, the mandolin has basically the same setup as a violin, so theoretically I can play that as well, although I've never gotten to spend much more than five minutes with one. :haha:

The music book on my stand right there is a Lord of the Rings violin book that came with a CD that has a backup symphony on it. I haven't actually played my violin with it yet, as I've been messing with the tin whistle and the recordings.


What does your hubs play?


----------



## pola17

wow, you play a lot of instruments! I bet you play beautiful music!
DH works at an orchestra playing the french horn, but as a kid, he learned how to play the violin, and then the piano... he can play guitar as well.. that´s all! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Neat! I've always had a curiosity with instruments that only have three buttons, like the French horn and trumpet. I don't know why. Brass has such a powerful feeling. It's very gallant.

Excuse me, I'm more than slightly inebriated at the moment. :blush:


----------



## pola17

Why do you excuse yourself???
I can't play anything, but French horn sounds so beautiful!


----------



## GingerPanda

I just gush so much when I'm drunk. :blush:

But yes, I really miss playing with a full orchestra/band. It was amazing. Especially marching band, haha. They did didn't have stringed instruments/orchestra where I went to school. I would love to play with an orchestra.


----------



## pola17

Drunk?? Are you having some good old wine? :winkwink:


----------



## GingerPanda

Apple ale! And a couple of shots of cinnamon whiskey earlier. My family is Irish, so I can't forget the delicious whiskey! Haha.

I am so bad off right now. I know I shouldn't be posting, but I can't help it. :haha:

I noticed your baby has upgraded from a lemon to an orange! Congrats! You must be so excited. I think you mentioned you were coming to the States?


----------



## pola17

Yes, I'm doing the shopping there! I'll be there by april!
My grandma says we have Irish heritage, but I'm not sure! She doesn't tell much!

I don't like whiskey, I'm usually a cocktail girl! :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Cool! Where at in the States, if you don't mind me asking?

My family is so swirled up with Irish, English, and Native American, that I'm not sure what to call myself other than someone with naturally neon orange hair. Haha.


----------



## pola17

Oh! I'd love to have your hair color! I'm a brunette! 
I'm mainly Spanish, but a quarter of me, is native Ecuadorian!

I'll fly to Florida, my parents live about 45 minutes away from Miami! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

pola17 said:


> Oh! I'd love to have your hair color! I'm a brunette!
> I'm mainly Spanish, but a quarter of me, is native Ecuadorian!
> 
> I'll fly to Florida, my parents live about 45 minutes away from Miami! :)

Well, hey. I bet you handle the sun a lot better than I do. I get burned even wearing 110-SPF sunblock.

Miami! Nice! I have a Cuban friend who was born in Miami. Flew there once on my way to board a ship to the Caribbean, but it was dark and I slept through it, so I didn't really get to see anything. :blush:

Have fun!


----------



## pola17

Thank you! I cant wait for my flight day! :happydance:


----------



## Eternity

Hi ladies:hi: how is everyone?

I'm not too good. January ended with a two-day visit from AF and this weekend she was only here for one day!!

IC this morning was bfn - as I've had some symptoms since Jan, and googling unusually short periods leads to results about pregnancy!
:shrug: No idea what's going on, so will be making a drs appt this week!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope your doctor's appointment provides some answers for you!

Mine is on the 20th, so coming up!


----------



## pola17

Eternity, hope you get answers! When is your appointment???


----------



## Eternity

Well I knew my local doctors surgery was pretty useless but its ridiculous :grr:

Phoned up this morning and my appointment (because its not an emergency) is NEXT Wednesday evening - not with a dr but with the useless practice nurse!!

Apparently we only have one female dr and she only works two days a week and so is always all booked up!


----------



## pola17

What??!!! Why is it difficult to find appointments in the US? :dohh:


----------



## GingerPanda

Because a practice might have six doctors, but only three of them will be good, and they'll only work two or three days a week at the office and spend some time working at the hospital. And in a lot of practices, once you're signed on with a doctor, the other practice doctors won't see you, unless it's an emergency. I booked my appointment for March 20th back in January.

Our practice only had one female doctor too, and the waiting list for a new patient appointment was a whole YEAR! I had to suck it up and make an appointment with a male doctor in the practice. He's not that bad.

The nurses piss me off though. They're always so rude and assume I don't know anything!


----------



## pola17

:dohh: wow, almost 2 months prior the appointment???
I guess in that way, Ecuador is different. Sometimes it can take up to a week to see a specialist, sometimes, you get an appointment for the same day. 

But for some sickness, we have to fly to other countries to get cured! :/


----------



## Eternity

I'm not in the US, I'm in the UK, so I'm lucky to have the NHS - meaning we don't have to pay for treatment or have insurance (unless we choose to go private of course).

The town I live in isn't huge but the drs are always booked up way in advance - except for emergency appointments but I was honest and said it wasn't an emergency!

Our female doctor works between our practice and another one in a nearby smaller town. Just think its so wrong for the number of women in our town!

And goodness knows how long the wait would be for an appointment with her - I'm waiting a week just to see the nurse!


----------



## GingerPanda

AF may or may not be a day late for me. My cycles are usually 30 days, sometimes 31 or 32. Today is CD31. If AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll take a FRER.


----------



## Eternity

Good luck :dust: FXed AF is a no show for you :af:


----------



## pola17

It's incredible how things are too different on each country!!

Gingerpanda, let's hope the witch won't catch ya!!


----------

